#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-02-14
<leoquant> johanvd was/is het nog gelukt met de certificates in combinatie met xchat?
<johanvd> nog niet geprobeerd :) Ik heb het certificaat wel in de ~/.xchat2/ map gezet, maar ik moet xchat nog opnieuw starten
<leoquant> waar heb je de actueleelste gevonden?
<leoquant> typoo
<leoquant> via freenode faq?
<johanvd> die heb ik gedownload ja
<leoquant> terwijl je andere client dan xchat gebruikte
<leoquant> want als je xchat gebruikt krijg je: u gebruikt de meest actuele etc
<johanvd> geen idee, dat zou ik eens moeten proberen...
<johanvd> zal xchat eens opnieuw starten en kijken wat er gebeurt
<leoquant> lijkt me secure en gelukt
<johanvd> nog maar eens proberen, nu met iets andere instellingen
<leoquant> ok
<johanvd> Werkt :)
<leoquant> ja obviously....:P
<johanvd> Ik heb het .crt bestand in ~/.xchat2 gezet, en hernoemd naar Freenode.crt
<johanvd> verder heb ik de naam van de server in de instellingen ook veranderd in Freenode
<johanvd> nu werkt het dus zonder dat vinkje om ongeldige certificaten te accepteren
<johanvd> \o/
<johanvd>  |
<leoquant> hehe
<johanvd> /\
<leoquant> nou bedankt
<johanvd> np
<leoquant> irssi loopt super goed. stomme xchat
<johanvd> irssi is terminal, en dat is eng
<johanvd> :P
<leoquant> freenode wil ook liever ident via het serverpass gedoe
<leoquant> ik start het op
<leoquant> kijken wat ie doet
<johanvd> lijkt ook goed te gaan :)
<leoquant> nice
<leoquant> ga te bed thx johan
<leoquant> dag!
<johanvd> slaap ze :)
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-02-15
<leoquant> Gotiniens, hoe bevalt je nieuwe job?
<Gotiniens> ik ben nog niet begonnen
<Gotiniens> ik begin maandag
<leoquant> ok 40u/per week?
<Gotiniens> 38, maar ik werk 40 per week, en die extra uren krijg ik terug in vrijedagen
<leoquant> in de ict sector neem ik aan?
<Gotiniens> ik weet eigenlijk niet of ik het onder ict sector mag scharen, maar wel als systeembeheerder inderdaad
<Gotiniens> het bedrijf ontwerpt IC's
<Gotiniens> voornamelijk digitaal analoog converters
<Gotiniens> en andersom
<leoquant> beheer je een unixlike network?
<Gotiniens> ja, ik ben specifiek naar UNIX opzoek gegaan
<Gotiniens> bij dit bedrijf is het hele netwerk ubuntu
<leoquant> ha
<leoquant> niet onbekend, veel geluk/sterkte/beste wensen
<leoquant> met de start van je job
<Gotiniens> ag als het debian/redhat/gentoo/suse was geweest had ik het ook wel gekend
<Gotiniens> ze verschillen niet zo heel veel van elkaar
<leoquant> nuh
<StefandeVries> FreeNode is weer lekker bezig..
<leoquant> yeah cloakverlies-netsplit
<StefandeVries> jup
<StefandeVries> hebben ze vaker de laatste tijd
<leoquant> was me niet opgevallen
<leoquant> was laatst in #freenode: een spamaanval voor hier tot new york
<leoquant>  channelmode moet op +R als ik het goed heb
<leoquant> had net freenode een donatie gedaan lol
<StefandeVries> Tsja, dat is wel ironisch :p
<leoquant> wacht ik zoek op wat de berichten waren, heel grappig
<leoquant> nee niet grappig juist: banaal. laat maar
<leoquant> hi ChanServ
<leoquant> xchat "lagged" enorm nog
<StefandeVries> hopelijk hebben ze de servers en peers weer online nu
<leoquant> gaat nog niet goed
<leoquant> kijk
<leoquant> hoi exalt
<leoquant> ik had een  vraagje
<exalt> Hey hey
<exalt> vraag maar raak leoquant
<exalt> waar ik zaterdag was ???:P
<exalt> ik kreeg nog een sms: je mist de cursus!
<leoquant> heb jij belangstelling om prille speechcontrol software te testen
<exalt> leoquant, ik zit in ubuntu-speech-control-devs
<leoquant> dat weet ik
<exalt> leoquant, wanneer ze t vragen doe ik het :)
<exalt> heb momenteel wel druk op school
<leoquant> wanneer we testresultaten bundelen krijgen we een meer consistente bug afwikkeling
<exalt> dus hele programmas schrijven gaat niet lukken
<leoquant> Wanneer hajour en UndiFineD akkoord gaan kunnen we het testteam uitbreiden
<leoquant> openmary, de "talkingbot" etc
<UndiFineD> wat tot mijn groot genoegen een irsii / xchat plugin word
<leoquant> werkelijk?
<UndiFineD> dan kun je het overal mee nemen, ieder kanaal
<UndiFineD> en dus niet alleen wanneer de bot actief is
<leoquant> UndiFineD, ? kan iedereen bij dat/die scripts?
<UndiFineD> dat is wel de bedoeling
<leoquant> maar.....dan betekent
<leoquant> dat in elk kanaal een acces. bot is?
<UndiFineD> nee, het is een plugin voor je chat client
<UndiFineD> oftewel, naar welke ruimte je ook gaat, hij kan het voor je uitspreken, en met een beetje goede herkenning voor je typen
<leoquant> juistum
<leoquant> dat zou wat zijn
<UndiFineD> het is dan bijna skype voor irc
<leoquant> een geweldige uitbreiding van mogelijkheden
<leoquant> ekiga/skype
<leoquant> skype heeft toch een bijzonder protocol?
<UndiFineD> sip
<UndiFineD> het heet sip, maar we noemen het voip
<leoquant> UndiFineD, ik heb ekiga veel gebruikt om te vergaderen voor ubuntu-nl
<leoquant> onder andere met johanvd en SWAT
<leoquant> en meerdere teamleden
<leoquant> het logt alleen niet
<leoquant> UndiFineD, mooie ontwikkelingen!
<leoquant> ik had zaterdag graag in de vergadering voorgesteld een testteam op poten te zetten
<leoquant> anders krijgen we een chaotische bugafwikkeling mogelijk
<leoquant> ik heb me op de wiki al brutaal als tester aangemeld
<leoquant> misschien een testkanaal op freenode optuigen
<leoquant> (in overleg)
<leoquant> Guest87561 ping
<UndiFineD> nu nog hopen dat die scholengemeenschap lukt
<Ronnie> ja UndiFineD, hoe staat het daarmee
<UndiFineD> scholen hebben enorm veel minder geld, dus ze zijn wanhopig op zoek naar besparingen
<UndiFineD> want sinds eind '80 hebben ze er nooit wat bij gekregen
<UndiFineD> dus nederland is goed op weg met zn kennis economy
<UndiFineD> ;)
<leoquant> de regering heeft minder te besteden geloof ik
<leoquant> dus rugzak leerlingen wordt hun rugzakje afgenomen
<leoquant> want ja, wanneer je bezuinigd doe dat bij kwetsbare groepen
<leoquant> want dat is eerlijk
<leoquant> d-t
<leoquant> sense!
<leoquant> je bent wel een licht sense
<leoquant> een knipperlicht
<StefandeVries>  DDoS..zo
 * Ronnie vraagt zich af wie hier nu het knipperlicht is ;)
<leoquant> connectie problemen met freenode?
<leoquant> Ronnie, :P
<leoquant> o/
<Ronnie> ik volgens mij niet (toch?)
<leoquant> Ronnie, ik hen weechat op sasl gezet
<johanvd> geen idee hoe ik aan die rare naam kwam...
<leoquant> net als irssi
<StefandeVries> FreeNode heeft last van DDoS-attacks
<leoquant> geen idee johanvd
<Ronnie> ah
<leoquant> er is veel verkeer/netspli
<leoquant> lag is "hogg" groot
<leoquant> g=o
<leoquant> Ronnie, jij bent in de middag een knipperlicht hoor
<johanvd> 0.1s hier
<leoquant> nu hier ook ff
<Ronnie> ja, dan zit ik op school
<Ronnie> brakken verbinding daar
<Ronnie> -n
<leoquant> johanvd het was/is bar soms
<leoquant> waarschijnlijk vacation/vakantie attacks
<johanvd> wisselt nu idd van 0.1 tot 0.5 ofzo
<leoquant> xchat 7070 kon de ssl handshake niet klaarspelen net connectie toestanden
<leoquant> tijd om mijn donatie terug te eisen
<leoquant> :P
<StefandeVries> stelletje.. :P
<leoquant> lag 6 sec
<RawChid> Mijn internet ligt er steeds uit, zal ik onderdeel zijn van de Freenode DDoS? :P
<leoquant> RawChid, uiteraard
<RawChid> :(
<Oer> hier werkt nog maar 1 ip
<leoquant> RawChid, ik kom nauwlijks nog op freenode echt
<Ronnie> heb hier weinig problemen op het moment'
<leoquant> hihi
<RawChid> Ik merk niets
<RawChid> Van freenode that is, alleen mn internet doet raar :S
<Oer> goedenavond, de rejoin en rejoin waren expres.
<leoquant> welkom bi/in mwanzo Oer
<Oer> dank u.
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-02-16
<StefandeVries> 4880
<MrChrisDruif> 001010110010010001010?
<MrChrisDruif> 1001100010000
<MrChrisDruif> :P
<StefandeVries> nee, ik dacht dat m'n screenlock was geactiveerd :P
<StefandeVries> en dat zou een deel van m'n wachtwoord zijn
<MrChrisDruif> Tijd voor een change zou ik zeggen? ;)
<StefandeVries> Neuh, tis maar een deel ervan
<StefandeVries> En er zijn hier geen megaonbetrouwbare figuren
<StefandeVries> Tenzij.. :P
<MrChrisDruif> Nee, valt mee gelukkig....en this maar deel ervan
<StefandeVries> jup :)
<Ronnie> knipperlicht staat weer aan :(
<StefandeVries> jup
<StefandeVries> FreeNode lijkt nog steeds wat problemen te hebben
<RawChid> Een deel ervan is onbetrouwbaar
<StefandeVries> waarvan?
<StefandeVries> Ow
<StefandeVries> Van de mensen alhier
<Ronnie> StefandeVries: geen freenode probleem hier, maar een fontys (school) netwerk probleem
<StefandeVries> Fontys? Ben je een Limburger, toevallig?
<RawChid> Fontys zit toch in Brabant ;)
<StefandeVries> En ook in Limburg
<StefandeVries> :)
<Ronnie> Fontys zit door heel het land
<Ronnie> maar ik zit in eindhoven
<StefandeVries> Ah, oké
<Ronnie> ik heb wel een tijdje in roermond bij rockwool gezeten voor mijn afstudeer opdracht
<RawChid> Ahzo
<Gotiniens> StefandeVries, dit kanaal wordt publiek gelogd
<StefandeVries> Gotiniens: Goddank ben ik niet zo dom om overal dezelfde wachtwoorden te ebruiken ;)
<Gotiniens> ik ook niet overal gelukkig
<Gotiniens> maar ik heb ook geen onbeperkt arsenaal aan wachtwoorden
<StefandeVries> die van mij heet wachtwoordmanager en /dev/urandom
<RawChid> Die van mij heet pwgen :P
<Gotiniens> ik vind de wachtwoord managers niet handig want je moet ze steeds migreren naar andere machines
<StefandeVries> daar heb je dropbox voor
<Gotiniens> ik heb te veel verschillende PC's waar ik achter zit
<RawChid> Ohja, dat is handig. Al je wachtwoorden in da cloud storen
<StefandeVries> Die databases zijn versleuteld, als het goed is..
<RawChid> Aannames...
<StefandeVries> Nou, nee..de broncode van veel passwordmanagers is open-bron en dus in te zien.
<RawChid> Wat is versleuteld?
<Gotiniens> aha
<Gotiniens> compile jjij je passwordmanagers ook zelf?
<RawChid> Ik dacht dat je het over je data in dropbox had...
<StefandeVries> Nee, alleen de database zelf, RawChid
<StefandeVries> En ja, Gotiniens, dat doe ik wel eens
<StefandeVries> Heb er al eentje geschreven ooit, zelf
<Gotiniens> en je compilers dan :P
<StefandeVries> Nee, die gebruik ik nog gewoon uit de pakketbronnen:
<StefandeVries> :P
<Gotiniens> hoe weet je dan of je code niet is aangepast door de compiler :P
<StefandeVries> Disassembleren :)
<Gotiniens> mjah laat maar zo kan ik nog wel een paar uur doorgaan :P
<StefandeVries> En daarbij de compiler ook open-source, al is dat in deze geen garantie
<StefandeVries> Ja
<StefandeVries> en ik ook :P
<StefandeVries> Goed, ik ben weer weg
<StefandeVries> even overgeven
<StefandeVries> tot vanavond
<StefandeVries> en daar zijn we weer..
<leoquant> \o/
<StefandeVries> rejoice in me LOL
<leoquant> tuurlijk
<leoquant> StefandeVries, ik zit te denken een server op te zetten
<leoquant> gewoon om te leren
<StefandeVries> wat voor server?
<StefandeVries> web, irc?
<leoquant> dat is juist mijn vraag
<leoquant> waar zou ik het beste me kunnen beginnen
<leoquant> bestanden/printer delen?
<StefandeVries> Ja
<Gotiniens> imo kan je het beste kijken wat je persoonlijk het beste kan gebruiken
<StefandeVries> Of webserver met Apache, dat is heel goed en uitgebreid gedocumenteerd
<leoquant> klopt
<leoquant> het leren beveiligen is mijn zelf bedachte opdracht
<StefandeVries> en een heel belangrijke :)
<leoquant> daar gaat het mij in eerste instantie om naast bruikbaarheid/gemak
<leoquant> meestal wordt andersom geredeneerd
<Oer> vraagje, er komt zomerteen een overlijdens-mededeling van een lid, dient deze in http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/algemeen-42/ geplaatst te worden ?
<Gotiniens> wtf?
<Gotiniens> damn
<leoquant> Oer ik schrik
<Gotiniens> daarom was hij dus niet aanwezig :'(
<StefandeVries> Mijn God, Oer
<Oer> ja, ik ben ook abuis.
<leoquant> dat is een tean/forumteam beslissing lijkt mij?
<leoquant> m
<Gotiniens> ik zou zeggen algemeen, of ubuntu-nl
<StefandeVries> Om wie gaat het?
<leoquant> welke nick dan he...
<Oer> onze Gradje/Sultan a.k.a. gerard snoek is vannacht overleden
<StefandeVries> Jemig..
<Oer> we, exalt en ik , hebben contact met zijn dochter.
<StefandeVries> Dat komt wel even hard aan zeg
<leoquant> ....................goed van je Oer
<leoquant> Oer is er in team iemand van de leiding?
<Oer> ik zou daarom even overleggen, ik weet neit hoe jullie regels zijn.
<leoquant> ik ben daar nu
<leoquant> kom daar ook even
<leoquant> gaat om zorgvuldigheid en respect
<Oer> oke
<leoquant> man...ik ben van slag
<leoquant>  Oer: #ubuntu-nl-team
<MrChrisDruif> =-O
<exalt_> ahoi
<exalt_> begreep dat het nieuws hier al binnen gedrongen was ?
<StefandeVries> hoihoi
<StefandeVries> Jup
<exalt_> oke :)
<leoquant>  ubuntu-nl-team exalt
<leoquant> daar is Oer ook
<leoquant> dit kanaal wordt gelogd hou er rekening mee ivm het bericht ok?
<exalt_> ok
<exalt_> team niet ?
<MrChrisDruif> Schijnbaar niet
<StefandeVries> Ik ben benieuwd..
<leoquant> wordt vast prima geregeld
<StefandeVries> zeker :)
<leoquant> sense how is you?
 * leoquant hates to be ignored
<leoquant> diner, later team
<MrChrisDruif> me too leoquant :)
<leoquant> eet ze later
<leoquant> ツ
<sense> het leoquant
<commandoline> StefandeVries, leoquant: ik heb net het document dat emiel1976 me gemaild had online gezet op de wiki. (Uitwerking les 1 v/d Pythoncursus)
<StefandeVries> Ah, oké, commandoline :)
<StefandeVries> ziet er goed uit
<commandoline> ja, ik vind het ook overzichtelijker dan de IRC logs. :)
<StefandeVries> ja
<StefandeVries> trouwens, maak jij de uitwerking voor opdracht 2?
<commandoline> eh, dat kan.
<StefandeVries> Als ik die mag/moet/ga maken, moet ik wel de opdracht weer even weten :P
<commandoline> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2011/02/12/%23ubuntu-nl-mwanzo-klas.html#t19:30
<commandoline> maar ik wel het ook wel doen hoor, zeg het maar.
<StefandeVries> Mij maakt het ook net uit
<StefandeVries> Al vind ik die laatste opdracht niet echt duidelijk, als ik eerlijk ben
<commandoline> hmm, klopt wel ja, dacht dat ik het uitgebreider had beschreven.
<StefandeVries> we zien wel wat men ervan gemaakt heeft, denk ik
<StefandeVries> En anders schuivenw e het door met functies etc.
<commandoline> ik dacht zeg maar aan het voorbeeld van het begin van de les {"appels": 4, "bananen": 3}, alleen dan in een mooi programma zoals bij de andere voorbeelden.
<StefandeVries> En dan menuopties 'Verkopen', 'Voorraad aanvullen', oid?
<commandoline> da's idd een optie
<commandoline> maar het is inderdaad vrij breed, dat had ik toen niet door...
<StefandeVries> we merken het vanzelf
<StefandeVries> 'Voorraad opstellen', 'Verkoop', 'Inventaris aanvullen', 'Afsluiten'..dat zou kunnen
<StefandeVries> ik begin er wel aan nadat ik m'n Qt-projectje weer verder heb gemaakt :)
<commandoline> Ja, die eerste is misschien niet echt nodig, kan in principe via optie 2 & 3
<StefandeVries> Mja, da kan ook
<commandoline> maar goed, het is een brede opdracht, dus het maakt niet zoveel uit. Het is wel mooi als we tijdens de les een uitwerking hebben.
<StefandeVries> ja, staat wel zo goed
<commandoline> we zouden er trouwens ook wel functies in kunnen stoppen, en dan die uitwerking bewaren tot het tweede deel van de les, waarin we 'm uitleggen. (eerste deel uitleg functies in het algemeen)
<StefandeVries> Zou ik niet doen
<commandoline> ok, maakt ook niet zoveel uit.
<StefandeVries> Ik zou eerst functies behandelen en ze dan dan pas in het huiswerk/de voorbeelden stoppen
<commandoline> hmm, wat vind je hiervan:
<commandoline> aan het begin v/d les zonder functies, en dan zo aanpassen dat 'ie aan het eind van de les functies gebruikt.
<StefandeVries> met uitleg over het concept 'functies'?
<commandoline> dat kan ertussendoor.
<StefandeVries> oké
<StefandeVries> Lijkt goed
<hannie> Ik moet les 4 nog doornemen omdat ik afwezig was. Er staat me nog wat te wachten zo te zien
<StefandeVries> Niet bang worden, hannie
<StefandeVries> Komt allemaal goed
<hannie> Dat klinkt heel bemoedigend, morgen ga ik aan de slag
<StefandeVries> En commandoline en ik zijn hier vaak, dus je kunt uiteraard ook buiten de lessen vragen stellen
<hannie> Dat is ook heel fijn. thanks
<StefandeVries> Niet bang zijn, gewoon aanspreken ;)
<hannie> ok, doe ik morgen waarschijnlijk wel
<StefandeVries> oké :)
<commandoline> het zou trouwens wel eens kunnen zijn dat dit laatste programma ook zonder functies nogal wat uitleg vereist.
<commandoline> wat dat betreft kunnen we misschien beter een wat ouder programma pakken, bijv. het adresboekprogramma.
<commandoline> daar heeft iedereen al een halve les naar zitten kijken, dus de werking daarvan kan wel eens duidelijker zijn.
<StefandeVries> Ja
<StefandeVries> Doe het zoals je wilt; ik ondersteun en beantwoord vragen :)
<commandoline> ok, we zijn er nu ook wel uit :) Ik ga nu, doei.
<leoquant> StefandeVries, ik probeer op de wiki wat meer ruimte te maken tussen de gegeven lessen
<StefandeVries> Ik kreeg de notificatiemaild
<StefandeVries> Prima hoor :)
<leoquant> dat is me ten dele gelukt
<leoquant> en die pdf is mooi
<StefandeVries> klopt :)
<leoquant> ik probeerde elke les plusd gegevens in een kader te plaatsen
<leoquant> met lichtgrijze achtergrond en meer space
<leoquant> zodat het "blokken"worden
<leoquant> dat is zeker niet gelukt
<StefandeVries> Het ziet er wel overzichtelijker uit
<leoquant> het zat te dicht op elkaar imo
<leoquant> of de lesdat van de gegeven lessen in een lichtgrijs blok
<leoquant> zou ook kunnen
<StefandeVries> Ja
<StefandeVries> Beetje spelen en kijken wat het beste is
<leoquant> ik zal zien hoe dat gaat
<StefandeVries> leoquant: moet je elke wijziging apart opslaan? heb al 6 mailtjes nu LOL
<leoquant> RawChid, is woedend nu
<leoquant> ik gebruik ook de proeflezing
<leoquant> sorry
<leoquant> die grijze kaders lukken niet
<leoquant> om de data van de lessen
<leoquant> erkan^, ik probeer op de wiki iets uit
<leoquant> : http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo/Workshop/BasiscursusPython#preview
<leoquant> wil de lesdata die apart staan grijs omkaderen
<leoquant> Zaterdag 15-01-11 bijvoorbeeld
<leoquant> zodat het er iets uitspringt
<erkan^> achtergrondkleur /
<erkan^> ?
<leoquant> ja een kader
<leoquant> grijs
<leoquant> enkel de reeds gegeven lessen
<leoquant> erkan^, dat lukte ook wel maar kreeg de ===     === niet weg
<leoquant> erkan^, of de lesblokken in grijs per datum
<leoquant> kan ook
<erkan^> #F4F3F1 is grijs tog?
<leoquant> #F4F3F1" indeed
<leoquant> liefst: Zaterdag 29-01-11   Zaterdag 15-01-11 etc in grijze blokken
<erkan^> bedoel je een blok --> rand ?
<leoquant> blok grijs geen randje
<leoquant> erkan^, lukt je dat?
 * erkan^ snapt het niet : Wat is omkaderen? )-:
<leoquant> een blok tekst in een grijze achtergrond
<erkan^> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo/Workshop/BasiscursusPython#Lessen ?
<erkan^> dat staat een grijs blok zie ik ? :S
<leoquant> }}} . {{{ maar die pakt de bold vergrote tekst niet
<leoquant> het is goed zo... voorlopig
<erkan^> ik weet het niet welke programmeertaal is dat. ik twijfel:
<erkan^> || betekent rand; == betekent grote letters
<leoquant> ja geprobeerd
<leoquant> we laten het even zo
<erkan^> kee, ik weet alleen HTML 4.01 , maar die website weet ik niet welke programmeertaal gebruikt men zoals tabels, vetgedrukte, H1 (bijv. size = 1 t/m 7), etc. sorry :( leoquant
<leoquant> nop!
<erkan^> okee (-:
<RawChid> leoquant, GRRRRRRRRrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!
<RawChid> :P
<leoquant> hahahahmuwahua
<StefandeVries> What the..? :P
<RawChid> Ach, ik zie mijn mail in converstaties
<RawChid> 19:24:11 <+StefandeVries> leoquant: moet je elke wijziging apart opslaan? heb al 6 mailtjes nu LOL
<RawChid> 19:24:26 <+leoquant> RawChid, is woedend nu
<StefandeVries> Ah ja..
<StefandeVries> Ja, dat irriteerde best :P
<leoquant> tis blinde werklust
<leoquant> (of domme...)
<leoquant> :P
<StefandeVries> Werklust is nooit goed
<StefandeVries> Bij verdorie alleen van die opslaan-knop af LOL :P
<leoquant> hahahha
<StefandeVries> ik ben weer weg
<StefandeVries> tot morgen
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-02-17
<hannie> leoquant, ik wil je wat vragen
<leoquant> hannie ok
<hannie> leoquant, ik zag dat de tijd van de mwanzo-vergadering op UTC staat (LoCo Directory)
<hannie> en dat is 19:30. Moet dat niet CET zijn?
<leoquant> andere vergaderingen niet in de loco?
<leoquant> ja cet
<leoquant> ik kijk even
<hannie> maar er staat UTC bij
<leoquant> momentje
<hannie> dan zou het 20:30 worden
<leoquant> vertaalteam staat idd keurig op cet
<leoquant> de rest veelal niet
<leoquant> ik ga even kijken
<hannie> ja, maar mwanzo staat nog op UTC
<hannie> en dan klopt de tijd niet
<hannie> Het Vt heb ik zelf vanmorgen toegevoegd
<Ronnie> er is bij de laatste update van loco directory wat veranderd met de tijdzonds
<hannie> aha, dus we kunnen nu de mwanzo ook op CET zetten?
<Ronnie> de events die voor die tijd zijn gemaakt staat volgens mij allemaal in UTC
<Ronnie> de nieuw toegevoegde zou volgens mij lokale tijd moeten worden
<hannie> kan dus niet omgezet worden naar CET?
<leoquant> hannie ik zit te kijken...
<leoquant> hoe dat gaat....
<hannie> je kunt het wel op UTC laten staan, maar dan moet je er 18:30 van maken
<leoquant> hoe heb jij er cet van gemaakt?
<hannie> Da's een goeie. Ik heb een poosje gestoeid en opeens was het CET
<leoquant> Ronnie, ah ik lees je commentaar net
<leoquant> ja ik kijk nog verder
<hannie> Verklaring van Ronnie is duidelijk
<hannie> Het programma is nu zo 'slim' dat het de tijdzone overneemt. Goed werk, Ronnie
<Ronnie> mochten jullie de rss of ical gebruiken van de loco-directory, de meetings zijn daar nog niet bijgevoegd, die heeft op dit moment nog een eigen ical/rss
<Ronnie> ik ben eigenlijk wel benieuwd hoe de agenda's reageren op de verandering van tijdzone
<hannie> leoquant, je kunt nu ook bij de vergaderlocatie kiezen voor #ubuntu-nl-meeting
<leoquant> gek ik had net toch cet
<leoquant> nu weer utc
<hannie> dat is raar
<leoquant> hannie, nee ik gebruik een meetinbot en logbot
<leoquant> in mwanzo\
<leoquant> wat een gekkigheid....
<leoquant> utc
<hannie> leoquant, dus niet rechtstreeks op de website
<Ronnie> lol, elke keer als ik F5, dan schiet de tijd naar GMT en daarna weer naar UTC
<hannie> Er valt nog wat te sleutelen....
<leoquant> nu gmt....
<Ronnie> ja, dat zeker. die tijdzones zijn een pain in the ass
<leoquant> tis random lijkt het
<leoquant> we volgen de topic sets maar even via de kanalen...
<leoquant> daar staat het zeer duidelijk
<leoquant> sorry hannie dit kost veel tijd en schiet niet op :P
<hannie> ik heb je wel aan het werk gezet, geloof ik
<leoquant> verder je vraag over ubuntu-nl-meeting, is die beantwoord
<hannie> ik wilde weten of die informatie bij Venue goed is
<hannie> Heb je er al naar gekeken?
<leoquant> ja heb ik
<leoquant> niets ingevuld daar
<leoquant> ik heb 1 optie afaik
<leoquant> en daar wil ik niet vergaderen
<hannie> Maar ik heb iets toegevoegd aan de keuzelijst, dus dat kan je nu kiezen
<Ronnie> aha, bij de Venue kun je een timezone aangeven
<hannie> Er zijn 3 opties
<leoquant> ah
<hannie> Ronnie, er kan een verband zijn, want toen ik Venue koos kreeg ik geloof ik opeens CET
<hannie> Het programma moet weten dat we in Nederland zitten
<Ronnie> ja, toen je venue koos, had je de optie om een tijdzone in te vullen, aan de hand van die tijdzone is de UTC in CET veranderd
<Ronnie> moet zeggen dat ik nog niet tevreden ben over de methode
<leoquant> zo in orde Hannie?
<leoquant> en Ronnie ?
<leoquant> bedankt voor de tips
<leoquant> af en toe schiet/schoot ie terug
<hannie> volgens mij is alles goed, tenzij je de informatie bij Venue nog niet volledig genoeg vindt
<hannie> ik ben inmiddels met Python bezig. Er valt veel te lezen en vooral te proberen. Ben met float bezig
<leoquant> nice!
<leoquant> kids home from school...
<leoquant> later
<Ronnie> aj, floats zijn ook een 'pain in the ass'  in python
<Ronnie> hannie, ben je al lang met python bezig?
<Ronnie> if 0.1 + 0.2 == 0.3:
<Ronnie>     print "Dit wordt nooit geprint"
<hannie> Ja, met float: kommagetal = float(input("tekst"))
<hannie> Dit werkt prima
<hannie> Na print kommagetal krijg ik keurig zoiets als 1.4
<Ronnie> ja, dat wel. het probleem komt pas bij het optellen, aftrekken, vermenigvuldigen van floats
<hannie> Ronnie, ik volg de python-cursus van commandoline. Die doet het uitstekend
<Ronnie> ja, commandline is erg goed bezig
<hannie> aha, ik wilde juist een gemiddelde gaan berekenen
<Ronnie> jammer dat ik de laatste 2x er niet bij kon zijn
<hannie> ik de laatste ook niet. Wel goed om de python-handleiding door te nemen
<Ronnie> het gaat pas mis als je 2 floats met elkaar wilt gaan vergelijken, bijvoorbeeld 0.2 + 0.5 == 0.7
<Ronnie> zolang je ziet zo'n vegelijking hebt, is er niets mis met floats
<hannie> ThinkPython is zeer uitgebreid. Goede tip:
<hannie> maak expres fouten om te zien welke foutmeldingen je krijgt
<Ronnie> ik ben zelf al een jaar of 3/4 met python bezig. sinds de laatste maanden heb ik pas echt door hoe het allemaal werkt
<Ronnie> al zijn er nog steeds kleine puntjes wat ik ooit niet begrijp
<hannie> Ronnie, weet jij wie ThinkPython vertaald heeft?
<hannie> Het is heel goed gedaan
<Ronnie> nee, volgens mij is het een groepje van 3 personen
<Ronnie> ik verwacht ook wel dat het ergens op de wiki staat
<hannie> er stond iets bij als forum.ubuntu-nl
<hannie> Die 3 personen moeten dan maar lid worden van ons vertaalteam ;)
<Ronnie> http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/documentatie/thinkpython-vertaling/
<hannie> ik ga kijken
<hannie> Deze is leuk: Als u 10 kilometer loopt in 43 minuten en 30 seconden, wat is dan uw gemiddelde tijd per mijl? Wat is uw gemiddelde snelheid in mijl per uur? (Hint: één mijl is 1.61 kilometer).
<MrChrisDruif> hannie: Waarom is die leuk? :P
<hannie> Omdat het een hoop gepuzzel is
<hannie> In Python bedoelik
<MrChrisDruif> <_<"
<MrChrisDruif> Waarom is dat veel gepuzzel?
<hannie> MrChrisDruif, werk je ook met Python?
<MrChrisDruif> 10000/tijd*3.6
<hannie> En krijg je dan in een paar regels voor elkaar?
<hannie> *dit dan..
<hannie> en waar zijn de mijlen dan?
<leoquant> MrChrisDruif, heb je de calculator gemaakt via workshops?
<MrChrisDruif> Nee :P
<MrChrisDruif> Maar zo moet je het oplossen
<leoquant> ik denk dat hannie daar mee bezig is en uitbreidingen "zoekt"
<MrChrisDruif> aantal meters/totale tijd (oftewel m/s)
<MrChrisDruif> Dat weer omrekenen naar km/u (*3.6)
<hannie> Ik ben bezig alles in variabelen te stoppen
<MrChrisDruif> En weer /1.61? voor mijl/u
<MrChrisDruif> Maar goed...
<MrChrisDruif> Als je ervanuit mag gaan dat afstand ALTIJD in km wordt ingevoerd...dan kan je die gewoon maal 1000 te doen
<hannie> MrChrisDruif, daar heb ik wat aan, veel eenvoudiger dan ik probeerde
<MrChrisDruif> :P
<MrChrisDruif> Je moet bepaalde principe leren, dan wordt programmeren heel simpel :P
<MrChrisDruif> +
<MrChrisDruif> s
<hannie> Je moet 6e klas rekenen, en dat is voor mij heel lang geleden
<MrChrisDruif> Ben ff wat eten...mag zometeen werken
<hannie> Werk ze
<leoquant> hannie, lol
<MrChrisDruif> Thnx :D
<leoquant> hee hannie
<leoquant> werk je nog met irssi?
<hannie> leoquant, mijn hele Ubuntu-partitie was naar de galebiesjes
<MrChrisDruif> Ahhhh :(
<leoquant> bah
<hannie> Heb alles opnieuw moeten installeren en heb niet irssi terug gezet
<hannie> Ik denk dat ik maar weer naar je klasje kom
<leoquant> anders had ik je willen vragen om het "fish" script uit te proberen
<MrChrisDruif> btw hannie: rekenen veranderd niet als je ouder wordt :P
<hannie> Want ik ben ook al mijn digitale aantekeningen kwijt
<leoquant> nou de ubuntu-nl-wiki is aardig
<leoquant> mijn chaotische les niet bepaald
<hannie> MrChrisDruif, taalregels verleer je ook niet (is een beetje gemeen van mij)
<leoquant> maar ik wou encryptie uit proberen
<leoquant> onderling versleuteld chatten
<MrChrisDruif> hannie: Weet ik, heb ze alleen nooit goed geleerd :( :P
<leoquant> MrChrisDruif, ツ
<hannie> MrChrisDruif, ik heb nooit goed leren rekenen
<hannie> Ik ben een A-type
<leoquant> dominant?
<leoquant> alfa?
<MrChrisDruif> Alpha
<Ronnie> leoquant: ik heb OTR (off the record) plugin in pidgin, misschien dat die overweg kan met 'fish'. OTR gebruikt ook encryptiw
<hannie> alpha vrouwtje
<leoquant> heb ik Ronnie
<MrChrisDruif> Met andere woorden goed in taal :P
<leoquant> ik wil perse fish proberen
<MrChrisDruif> Ik ben meer een beta-man :)
<Ronnie> ik ben ook meer een β dan een α
<leoquant> johanvd is mijn proefkonijn in/met pidgin
<hannie> MrChrisDruif, even serieus. Ik kan niet verklaren waarom beta-mensen zoveel moeite hebben met d/t
<leoquant> wat een dierentuin....
<MrChrisDruif> Omdat we dat gezeur niet snappen waarom het uit maakt :P
<leoquant> ik ben zeker geen a
<hannie> Goede programmeurs maken daar altijd een potje van. Hoe komt dat toch? Hebben jullie andere hersenen?
<MrChrisDruif> Ja :) (is het makkelijke antwoord)
<MrChrisDruif> Wil je hem meer uitgebreid hebben hannie?
<Oer> d & t is vaak zo onlogisch.
<MrChrisDruif> Oer: +1
<hannie> MrChrisDruif, ik ben het niet eens met je opmerking dat het "niet uitmaakt"
<hannie> En d of t is zo logisch als wat (voor mij althans)
<MrChrisDruif> hannie: Ik dacht al dat je dat ging zeggen :), maar laat ik het anders proberen te zeggen...(ff eten pakken ondertussen)
<hannie> Ik wil je niet tijdens de maaltijd storen, hoor.
<MrChrisDruif> Ik doe het zelf ;)
<Oer> soms helpt spellingscontrole.
<hannie> Ik moet trouwens zo naar een videocast van Ubuntu Translators (17:00)
<Oer> ettertjes is met 2 x t
<MrChrisDruif> Maar bij beta mensen werken de hersenen inderdaad anders
<hannie> Oer, lol
<MrChrisDruif> Hoe wij verbindingen leggen over bepaalde onderdelen (wiskunde e.d.)
<MrChrisDruif> werkt anders dan bij een alpha man/vrouw
<hannie> Als jullie mij goed kunnen leren rekenen zal ik jullie leren hoe d/t werkt ;)
<hannie> Ik moet gaan, jongens. tot de volgende keer
<Ronnie> hannie: deal :)
<MrChrisDruif> hannie: Help me de volgende keer herinneren dat ik het probeer uit te leggen :)
<hannie> ok, dag, dag
<Ronnie> MrChrisDruif: tot hoe ver zit jij in de wiskunde?
<MrChrisDruif> Ronnie: Net hoog genoeg om dingen te snappen :P
<Ronnie> ik heb nog steeds een raadsel waar ik maar niet achter kom
<MrChrisDruif> Vertel
<MrChrisDruif> Ronnie: ^
<Ronnie> bezig
<MrChrisDruif> :P
<Ronnie> Op een perfect rond eiland bedekt met gras loopt een geit. Deze geit zit met een touw vast aan een paaltje dat aan de rand van het eiland staat. Hoe lang moet het touw zijn zodat de geit precies de helft van het grasoppervlak kaal kan eten. (er even van uitgaande dat het paaltje geen dikte heeft en dat de geit niet verder kan eten dan het touw lang is)
<MrChrisDruif> Kwart diameter? Halve straal dus?
<Ronnie> nee
<Oer> iets meer dan de straal.
<MrChrisDruif> Niet? Wat dan wel?
<Ronnie> de paal staat aan de rand van het eiland
<Ronnie> Oer +1
<Ronnie> maar hoeveel meer dan de straal
<MrChrisDruif> Ow...sorry...las niet goed :P
<MrChrisDruif> Goeie vraag :P
<MrChrisDruif> OWOWOWOWOW :D
<Ronnie> jaja, de vraag is zo simpel, maar het antwoordt niet
<MrChrisDruif> Ik heb een vermoeden :P
<Ronnie> btw antwoord was expres met dt ;)
<MrChrisDruif> xD
<MrChrisDruif> Ik denk dat met driehoeken moet gaan werken :P
<MrChrisDruif> A^2+B^2=c^2
<Ronnie> ik had hierbij eens een formule van hier tot tokio, maar ben er nog niet uit
<MrChrisDruif> Vanaf paal tot midden
<MrChrisDruif> = A^2 bijv...
<MrChrisDruif> Midden tot rand = B^2 bijv..
<MrChrisDruif> Is twee keer hetzelfde
<MrChrisDruif> Maar het antwoord zal net iets groter zijn denk ik
<MrChrisDruif> Volgens mij heb je dan de helft van het eiland opgegeten :)
<MrChrisDruif> Of niet?
<Ronnie> ik begrijp niet helemaal wat je bedoeld
<MrChrisDruif> Heb nu niet veel tijd om uit te leggen :P
<MrChrisDruif> Stelling van Pythagoras
<Ronnie> ja, de stelling van pietje die ken ik wel
<Ronnie> maar ik kan niet echt een plaats vinden om deze toe te passen
<Oer> hoe zou je dit op moeten lossen ? vierkant om het ronde eiland ?
<Ronnie> Oer, ik heb geen idee
<MrChrisDruif> Ik zal vanavond na me werk ff wat op (digitaal) papier zetten...waarschijnlijk zal dat wat helpen
<MrChrisDruif> Moet nu weg....tot vanavond :)
<MrChrisDruif> ( Ronnie: help me vanavond even herinneren )
<Ronnie> sure
<MrChrisDruif> Bye :D
<Ronnie> Oer: tot zo ver kom ik met de geit en het eiland: http://latex.codecogs.com/gif.latex?\pi%20r_E^2=r_E^2*4sin\left%28\frac{r_t}{2r_E}\right%29+r_T^2*\left%28\pi%20-%202sin\left%28\frac{r_T}{2r_E}\right%29\right%29-r_T\sqrt{r_E^2-r_T^2}
<StefandeVries> Ronnie: stomme vraag misschien, maar waar werk je aan?
<Ronnie> Op een perfect rond eiland bedekt met gras loopt een geit. Deze geit zit met een touw vast aan een paaltje dat aan de rand van het eiland staat. Hoe lang moet het touw zijn zodat de geit precies de helft van het grasoppervlak kaal kan eten. (er even van uitgaande dat het paaltje geen dikte heeft en dat de geit niet verder kan eten dan het touw lang is)
<StefandeVries> ah, oké :)
<Oer> paal aan de rand, hoelang is het touw als deze 50% bestrijkt. meer dan de straal, waren wel al uit :-)
<Ronnie> r_E is de straal van het Eiland en r_T de straal van he touw
<StefandeVries> geen hogere wiskunde, maar k zou het niet weten
<Ronnie> dus nu de formule nog omschrijven in de vorm: r_T = ....
<Oer> r_T > r_E
<Ronnie> Oer, ik heb het al helemaal uitgetekend op een A4 ;) dit was de kortse formule die ik er van kan maken
<MrChrisDruif> Ronnie: :)
<MrChrisDruif> Ben d'r weer
<Ronnie> klaar voor de puzzel?
<RawChid> Wat is de puzzel? (A)
<MrChrisDruif> Die cirkel?
<MrChrisDruif> Ronnie: ^
<Ronnie> RawChid: Op een perfect rond eiland bedekt met gras loopt een geit. Deze geit zit met een touw vast aan een paaltje dat aan de rand van het eiland staat. Hoe lang moet het touw zijn zodat de geit precies de helft van het grasoppervlak kaal kan eten. (er even van uitgaande dat het paaltje geen dikte heeft en dat de geit niet verder kan eten dan het touw lang is)
<Ronnie> ja, die circel
<MrChrisDruif> Ik heb nog ff erover zitten denken....zat wel op de goede weg gok ik, alleen moet nog iets meer uitbreiden :P
<RawChid> Pff
<MrChrisDruif> Had geen rekening gehouden met twee stukjes :P
<MrChrisDruif> Kzal ff tekenen of opzoeken wat ik bedoel
<RawChid> De oppervlakte van een halve cirkel lukt me nog wel, maar dit is me nog iets te lastig :P
<RawChid> http://bit.ly/dGaOEX was voor maandag, maargoed
<Ronnie> RawChid: ik kom tot deze formule, maar r_T los krijgen zal mij niet lukken http://latex.codecogs.com/gif.latex?\pi%20r_E^2=r_E^2*4sin\left%28\frac{r_t}{2r_E}\right%29+r_T^2*\left%28\pi%20-%202sin\left%28\frac{r_T}{2r_E}\right%29\right%29-r_T\sqrt{r_E^2-r_T^2}
<Ronnie> lol @ RawChid
<MrChrisDruif> Ronnie: Ziet er heel spannend uit :D
<Ronnie> valt toch best mee MrChrisDruif ;)
<MrChrisDruif> Yeah, sure ;)
<Ronnie> zoiets is ook erg leuk: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DLVO_theory
<Ronnie> RawChid: is het iets voor het vertaalteam om de loco-directory te gaan vertalen (een vertaal sprint ofzo?)
<RawChid> Ronnie, daar zijn we zojuist mee bezig! :P
<MrChrisDruif> LoCo-dir...why?
<Ronnie> RawChid: briljant :D
<RawChid> Ik had het op de agenda van de vorige vergadering gezet, en deze week is er iemand druk mee geweest
<RawChid> We zijn een stukje verder
<RawChid> Ronnie: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-l10n-nl/2011-February/000636.html
<Ronnie> zozo tim is flink bezig geweest
<MrChrisDruif> Woow......heb net een MS Paint look-a-like gevonden in software center
<MrChrisDruif> =-O
<MrChrisDruif> Just what I was looking for :D
<RawChid> Hoe heet het MrChrisDruif
<MrChrisDruif> Gnome Paint Drawing Editor
<MrChrisDruif> Maar je vind het wel met zoeken op paint :P
<Ronnie> die had ik vroeger ook, nu doe ik alles met GIMP
<RawChid> Ah, GNU Paint
<RawChid> Die had ik blijkbaar al :P
<MrChrisDruif> Hmmmmm.....zoom werkt niet :(
<MrChrisDruif> Nee, niet GNU Paint....die zuigt echt
<MrChrisDruif> Ongedaan maken....wat is dat vraag GNU Paint mij <_<"
<erkan^> inkscape ?
<MrChrisDruif> :'(
<MrChrisDruif> Is het nou ZO moeilijk om een app te maken die hetzelfde doet als MS Paint?
<MrChrisDruif> :( God
<MrChrisDruif> Zoom werkt niet, selectie gaat niet mee <_<"
<MrChrisDruif> Hmmmm...
<RawChid> paintbrush
<MrChrisDruif> Dan maar inderdaad met InkScape proberen...beetje grote app voor wat ik wil...
<MrChrisDruif> PaintBrush?
<erkan^> met inscaope heeft men wel zoom
<RawChid> Zo heette MS Paint vroegah
<erkan^> paintbrush ? nvg. ga ook proberen
<RawChid> erkan^, doe maar niet. Die is nog ouder dus :P
<MrChrisDruif> erkan^: Ik weet dat InkScape wel werkt....net als GIMP....maar ja, zijn van die grote apps voor van die kleine tekeningen
<erkan^> ah kee
<RawChid> Met die verfroller ipv werfpot
<erkan^> idd MrChrisDruif )-:
<erkan^> ik vind GIMP erg rommel en Inscape ziet redleijk netjes uit
<FOAD> Krita?
<MrChrisDruif> erkan^: GIMP heeft maar 2,5 actieve devs....
<erkan^> devs ? developements bedoel je? :S MrChrisDruif
<MrChrisDruif> Developers
<MrChrisDruif> Ontwikkelaars
<erkan^> kee
<MrChrisDruif> Vandaar dat de ontwikkeling niet super snel gaat :)
 * erkan^ wil wel meehelpen, maar ik kan geen programma maken )-:
<MrChrisDruif> Ookal is het "The GIMP" een project met mega bekendheid, zijn er maar 2,5 actieve developers, waardoor de ontwikkeling niet super snel loopt
<FOAD> erkan^: je kent al bijna Python.
<MrChrisDruif> Zo wilde ze al langertijd een single-window mode uitbrengen....maar door gebrek aan devs, is het er nog niet echt van gekomen
<FOAD> Iedereen weet wat The GIMP is, maar niemand kan het gebruiken.
<erkan^> ja maar diep kan ik niet
<MrChrisDruif> Ik weet niet in welke taal gimp geschreven is
<FOAD> erkan^: oefening baart kunst.
<FOAD> Ik ook niet, maar als je eenmaal Python spreekt kun je sneller betere talen leren.
<MrChrisDruif> FOAD: The GIMP kan je vergelijken met Photoshop....daar weten ook degene die er voor geleerd hebben alle functies te vinden
<MrChrisDruif> FOAD: Wat is volgens jou een betere taal? O:-)
<FOAD> Brainfuck. :P
<MrChrisDruif> ........ok, en nu serieus? :)
<MrChrisDruif> (Ik weet dat brainfuck een prog.taal is)
<FOAD> Mijn persoonlijke mening is dat Perl beter is.
<MrChrisDruif> Ok :)
<FOAD> ++++++++++[>+++++++>++++++++++>+++>+<<<<-]>++.>+.+++++++..+++.>++.<<+++++++++++++++.>.+++.------.--------.>+.>.
<FOAD> Da's "Hello world" in bf.
<RawChid> Is dat hello wordt?
<RawChid> :P
<FOAD> Befunge is nog leuker.
<erkan^> Paintbrush ziet ook aardig en handig uit, (ik heb tog stiekem gedownload en geïnstalleerd) RawChid :p
<RawChid> befunge is een nog grotere hersenkraker :P
<FOAD> Precies.
<FOAD> "Malbolge was so difficult to understand when it arrived that it took two years for the first Malbolge program to appear."
<FOAD> "The program was not even written by a human being: it was generated by a beam search algorithm designed by Andrew Cooke and implemented in Lisp."
<MrChrisDruif> Tekenen met InkScape is alsof je opnieuw moet leren fietsen....alleen dan achteruit op een eenwieler <_<"
<FOAD> Piet kende ik nog niet.  Ook leuk.
<FOAD> http://www.99-bottles-of-beer.net/language-piet-1269.html
<RawChid> Leuk FOAD "it obviates useless encryption and subtraction steps"
<FOAD> http://esolangs.org/wiki/Whitespace --- Python fans zullen dit wel beter dan Python vinden
<Ronnie> lol
<Ronnie> lastig om de code op papier te reviewen
<MrChrisDruif> Draaien in inkscape, iemand?
<Ronnie> "Whitespace is a particularly useful language for spies. Imagine you have a top  secret program that you don't want anyone to see. What do you do? Simply print it out and delete the file, ready to type in at a later date. Nobody will know  that your blank piece of paper is actually vital computer code! "
<RawChid> \./
<RawChid> Weer eentje onder de noemen "omdat het kan"
<MrChrisDruif> xD
<Ronnie> MrChrisDruif: ja, zwarte pijltje linksboven
<Ronnie> 2x traag op het object klikken dat je wilt draaien
<FOAD> RawChid: umja, daar staat die hele site vol mee.
<Ronnie> dan komen er bij elke hoek een draai handler
<MrChrisDruif> Ronnie: en 45 graden? O:-)
<RawChid> Ohja, esoteric noemt men dat
<MrChrisDruif> Kijk, bedankt Ronnie :D
<Ronnie> MrChrisDruif: CTRL inhouden
<MrChrisDruif> =-O
<MrChrisDruif> Internal error...en wat ik wilde laten zien was bijna klaar =-O
<MrChrisDruif> Meh....<_<....POGING TWEE :D
<MrChrisDruif> Ronnie: Klaar :P
 * Ronnie is benieuwd
<MrChrisDruif> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/3216976/drawing.png
<MrChrisDruif> Als het goed is is dat een plaatje van een rode cirkel met een driehoek en een lijn
<MrChrisDruif> Die driehoek is van pietje
<RawChid> Dus de oplossing is simpel?
<MrChrisDruif> Relatief
<RawChid> Pythagoras op de straal van de cirkel?
<MrChrisDruif> Je hebt die driehoek....de twee zijden die je weet is gewoon de straal...de schuine zijde moet je uitrekenen...
<MrChrisDruif> Maar dan heb je meer dan de helft
<MrChrisDruif> Ik denk dat je nog de straal erbij op moet tellen en dan /2
<RawChid> De lengte zit tussen de straal, en die schuine zijde van jouw driehoek denk ik
<MrChrisDruif> Dat is wat ik zeg :P
<Oer> plus een beetje
<RawChid> Oke, ik begreep je anders.
<MrChrisDruif> Geeft niet, soms ben ik niet helemaal duidelijk
<MrChrisDruif> Oer: Waarom nog een beetje?
<Oer> Chris, jouw gedachte had ik ook, toen ik naar de code van ronnie keek
<MrChrisDruif> ....heb totaal niet gekeken naar de code van Ronnie O:-)
<MrChrisDruif> Was mij te complex
<MrChrisDruif> :P
<Ronnie> ik zal mijn tekening wel eens inscannen
<MrChrisDruif> Cool :D
<Oer> pi - 2 x R
<MrChrisDruif> pi - 2xR?
<Oer> (pi-2) x r
<Oer> maar dit kan nooit natuurlijk
<MrChrisDruif> 1,16xR
<MrChrisDruif> ??
<MrChrisDruif> 1,14 x R ?
<MrChrisDruif> pi = ~3,14 - 2 = 1,14 * R?
<MrChrisDruif> Als je het zo op schrijft is het trouwens niet goed ;)
<MrChrisDruif> Dan zeg je dat pi de uitkomst van die formule is
<Oer> nee, pi is wel een factor van de oplossing denk ik
<Ronnie> niet schrikken: http://img69.imageshack.us/img69/9914/gescanddocument.jpg
<MrChrisDruif> En wat is nou de helft van dat eiland? :P
<Ronnie> ACFD (rare ovaal)
<MrChrisDruif> Ik bedoel....waar is de center lijn van het eiland:P
<RawChid> Overal
<Ronnie> de centerlijn van het eiland is de stippellijn
<MrChrisDruif> Aha......<_<"
<Ronnie> tja, alles is perfect gemeten met mijn rechteroog en getekend met een cd-doos en een rechte plaat. had verder geen materialen bij de hand
<MrChrisDruif> xD
<MrChrisDruif> "Mwa...het klopt ongeveer. LATEN WE ER VOOR GAAN JONGENS!" zei kapitein De Ruyter :P
<Ronnie> wat ik heb gedaan:
<Ronnie> ik heb de oppervlakte van taartpunt ACD en CFD bij elkaar opgeteld en daar de ruit ABCD van af getrokken en dat gelijk gesteld aan de halve opp van het eiland
<MrChrisDruif> Het werd exalt teveel :P
<Ronnie> jah ;)
<Ronnie> maargoed, de onderstaande formule kan ik niet veel verder vereenvoudigen
<MrChrisDruif> Als in "Volgens mij komt wat ik bedacht in me hoofd redelijk overeen met wat er gevraagd wordt" :P
<MrChrisDruif> Gotta love it "Farmers mathematics" :P
<Ronnie> de vorige keer dat ik het zelfde probeerde uit te rekenen was de formule nog 5x zolang
<MrChrisDruif> Meh....mijn formule is veel korter :P
<MrChrisDruif> Maar is waarschijnlijk niet zo precies
<Ronnie> tja, zo kan ik het ook: r_T = r_E * 1.1 (dan kom ik er ook redelijk dicht bij)
<MrChrisDruif> xD
<MrChrisDruif> Mijne is wel "iets" langer, maar niet veel :P
<Ronnie> hoe kom je eigenlijk aan jou formule?
<MrChrisDruif> Zelf verzonnen? :)
<MrChrisDruif> Het bestaat nog :P
<Ronnie> maar toch wel ergens een logische gedachte
<MrChrisDruif> Yup...
<MrChrisDruif> Kzal het ff mooi formuleren :P
<MrChrisDruif> Rt = (Re + (Wortel(Ra^2+Ra^2))/2
<MrChrisDruif> Volgens mij dat :P
<MrChrisDruif> Woops...haakje erbij natuurlijk
<MrChrisDruif> Rt = (Re + (Wortel(Ra^2+Ra^2)))/2
<MrChrisDruif> Zo
<Ronnie> wat is Ra?
<MrChrisDruif> Woops....a=e
<MrChrisDruif> :P
<Ronnie> o
<MrChrisDruif> Nee, niet o, e ;)
<Ronnie> ah
<Ronnie> oe
<MrChrisDruif> xD
<MrChrisDruif> Je snept me wol :P
<Ronnie> i snept het very goot
<Oer> heb je dit eerder gedaan ?
<Ronnie> wat eerder gedaan?
<MrChrisDruif> Aan wie vraag je dat Oer?
<Ronnie> MrChrisDruif: hoe kom je bij: (Re + schuine_kant)/2 ?
<Oer> eigenlijk aan jou MrChrisDruif
<MrChrisDruif> Oer: Nee, niet eerder gedaan. Ronnie: logisch nadenken
<MrChrisDruif> Ronnie: Dan zit je tussen de straal van het eiland (te weinig) en de straal van pietje (te veel)
<Ronnie> ah, gewoon een ruwe schatting
<MrChrisDruif> Yup :D
<MrChrisDruif> Maar zal wel redelijk in de buurt zitten van wat je nodig hebt :P
<MrChrisDruif> Boeren wiskunde noemen we dat :D
<RawChid> Je boeren verstand gebruiken zei mijn wiskundedocent vaak
<RawChid> Maar niet op de JBF manier oplossen :P
<RawChid> Jan Boere Fluitjes
<Ronnie> lol
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-02-18
<MrChrisDruif> 21 feb vakantie leoquant?
<leoquant> yeah
<MrChrisDruif> Voor mij een week later pas :P
<MrChrisDruif> En moet hij niet op de fridge?
<Gotiniens> gaan jullie nog naar school?
<MrChrisDruif> Gotiniens: Hogeschool
<Gotiniens> mjah daar ben ik net mee klaar
<Gotiniens> 21 feb begin ik juist met werken :)
<MrChrisDruif> Goed bezig Gotiniens :)
<MrChrisDruif> leoquant:  ben jij meestal chair?
<leoquant> liever roulerend
<leoquant> part of being a mwanzo member: chairing
<MrChrisDruif> leoquant: Moet ik niet op de lijst van kandidaat leden? :P
<leoquant> MrChrisDruif, its up to you!
<MrChrisDruif> :P
<MrChrisDruif> Als ik volledig lid wil worden lijkt het me wel  handig, niet? :P
<leoquant> ik hoop de vergadering doorgaat, de punten die ik inbreng zijn erg algemeen
<leoquant> voeg uzelf toe MrChrisDruif
<leoquant> teamlidmaatschap wordt per stemming gedaan
<leoquant> gewoon lid via launchpad
<leoquant> uiteraard voeg ik je dan toe
<MrChrisDruif> <_<" waarom worden de accounts niet gesyncd tussen wiki.ubuntu.com en wiki.ubuntu-nl.org
<MrChrisDruif> ?
<leoquant> een Ronnie  vraag
<RawChid> Waarom wel?
<RawChid> FYI, Ronnie heeft aan OpenID voor moinmoin gewerkt. Zodat je wiki-account aan je LP-account gekoppeld kan worden.
<RawChid> MrChrisDruif ^
<MrChrisDruif> RawChid: Omdat het in principe hetzelfde is op beide sites, alleen dan LoCo
<RawChid> Wat is hetzelfde?
<leoquant> hi exalt bedankt voor het regelen van het nette bericht op het forum (samen met oer)
<leoquant> om 12.00 is het op het forum gezet geloof ik
<exalt> leoquant, klopt
<exalt> goed van OER idd
<leoquant> nogmaals dank jullie twee
<exalt> dank
<exalt> ik moet ff naar de winkel :)
<leoquant> dag
<MrChrisDruif> Hai hannie :D
<Ronnie> MrChrisDruif: syncen tussen .com en -nl.org zal niet gaat. Voor openId ben ik bezig geweest en de patch is al maanden klaar. Het server team (bestaande uit 2 niet actieve personen) heeft deze nog niet doorgevoerd
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-02-19
<StefandeVries> kom er net achter dat Pidgin ook als IRC-client kan dienen
<StefandeVries> heb ik 5 jaar XChat gebruikt..
<Gotiniens> StefandeVries, imo is xchat toch stukken beter in IRC dan pidgin
<Gotiniens> ik ben echt gek op pidgin, maar IRC doet het imo niet fatsoenlijk
<StefandeVries> Ik vind XChat behoorlijk brak, eigenlijk. Toevoegen van favorieten lukt nooit in een keer, niet stabiel
<StefandeVries> KMess staat op 1
<StefandeVries> Dan Pidgin, en dan weer XChat
<Gotiniens> favorieten zijn wel crap bij xchat inderdaad
<StefandeVries> en aangezien ik altijd 10 kanalen automatisch join heeft me dat genoeg slechte ervringen opgeleverd om er niet meer aan te beginnen
<StefandeVries> En ik heb nu GTalk, MSN en IRC in één client, en dat is me ook wat waard
<Gotiniens> via de network list gaan favorieten wel goed, en mijn kanalen veranderen niet zo vaak ik dat echt een probleem vind
<Gotiniens> ik heb 9 kanalen op 3 servers
<Ronnie> StefandeVries: voor je autojoin in piding aanzet, kun je beter eerst 2 irc plugins downloaden
<StefandeVries> Gotiniens: ik 10 op 4, en soms meer
<Ronnie> pidgin wil kanaal voor kanaal joinen, wat bij veel kanalen een flood veroorzaakt
<StefandeVries> Dus welke plugins raad je aan?
<Ronnie> IRC helper en IRC more
<StefandeVries> oké
<StefandeVries> dank je :)
<StefandeVries> Zal ze vanavond installeren
<StefandeVries> hallo asfyxia
<asfyxia> Hey Stefan
<exalt> hey mensen ik in de vakantie mijn weg in python beter leren vinden en wil met python een grafisch programma schrijven. iemand een iedee wat nog leuk en handig is om te maken
<exalt> het moet niet te gigantisch zijn.
<MrChrisDruif> exalt: GIMP in python?
 * Ronnie vraagt zich af wat MrChrisDruif wel gigantisch vind
<MrChrisDruif> Euhm....ken je wintermute? :P
<Ronnie> ja
<MrChrisDruif> Owkay...das nogal groot ;)
<MrChrisDruif> Maar GIMP is niet klein inderdaad
<MrChrisDruif> :P
<exalt> MrChrisDruif, wasda ?
<MrChrisDruif> Wintermute....een project dat valt onder speechcontol....
<MrChrisDruif> Is een AI project
<exalt> nee ik ben geen raket geleerde
<exalt> :P
<MrChrisDruif> Om de spraakherkenning dramatisch te verbeteren :P
<MrChrisDruif> Of bedoelde je "The GIMP"?
<MrChrisDruif> :P
<exalt> MrChrisDruif, zal ik maar eens beginnen met een text verwerker ?
<MrChrisDruif> exalt: Van mij ben je vrij in je keuze :)
<erkan^> workshop "libreoffice writer"? :p
<exalt> nou dan wil ik liever geleijk aaan een python kernel beginnen :|
<exalt> exaltnix
<MrChrisDruif> erkan^: What?
<MrChrisDruif> Waarom?
<erkan^> zomaar
<erkan^> ik werk meeste met writer
<erkan^> *meestal
<MrChrisDruif> erkan^: Voor jonge/nieuwe ubunteros is het inderdaad niet zo'n slecht idee :)
<MrChrisDruif> (Zat eerst in m'n eigen mindset....en zag daardoor niet echt het nut ervan in)
<erkan^> mindset ? wat is dat
<MrChrisDruif> Ow....gedachtengang...
<MrChrisDruif> Sorry, ben aan het verengelsen :P
<MrChrisDruif> Mijn gedachten waren van "Joh, ik weet al hoe dat werkt, waarschijnlijk beter dan de meeste, waarom dan zo'n workshop"
<MrChrisDruif> Maar je moet van tevoren goed bepalen wat je met die ws wil behandelen
<MrChrisDruif> (Heb beetje ervaringen met ws voorbereiden, voorzitter onderwijs commissie van me studievereniging)
<erkan^> in onderwijs gebruikt men bijna altijd met ms word :S
<MrChrisDruif> erkan^: Die Onderwijs Commissie is onderdeel van Studievereniging ICT & Media (SIM), is NIET onderdeel van het "normale" onderwijs
<erkan^> sorry dat wist ik niet
<erkan^> wel erg cool dat je voorzitter onderwijs commissie bent (-:
<MrChrisDruif> :)
<MrChrisDruif> Laatst workshop was "Cocktail workshop" ;)
<MrChrisDruif> We hebben ook "fun" workshops :P
<MrChrisDruif> Maakt het nog enigszins leuk :D
<erkan^> :-P
<MrChrisDruif> Leuker dan alleen maar normale workshops
<erkan^> heb nog nooit geprobeeerd met: lernid --config http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo/Workshop?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=ubuntu-nl-mwanzo-workshops.lernid
<erkan^> is dat eng ? :P
<MrChrisDruif> I do not know? :P
<erkan^> terminalvenster is nu gesloten, vanwege vrij. nu kan ik niks doen
<MrChrisDruif> eventstart: 2011-01-01 00:00:00 eventend: 9999-01-01 00:00:00 ;)
<MrChrisDruif> "Misschien niet de eeuwigheid, maar het is lang genoeg voor mij" Blof
<erkan^> wat zal met Ubuntu gebeuren als het is nu 9999 geworden?
<MrChrisDruif> Euhm....niets? Dan heeft het toch al het universum veroverd? Windows en Mac zullen toch niet zo lang overleven O:-)
<MrChrisDruif> erkan^: Ik denk dat je je afvraagt wat er gebeurt als het oud en nieuw voor 9999 naar 10000 zal zijn ;)
<MrChrisDruif> En de eerste de beste programmeur zorgt er gewoon voor dat hij ook 5 cijfers aankan...
<erkan^> de beste programmeur = MrChrisDruif ? (-:
<MrChrisDruif> Evt. wordt tussendoor nog af en toe wat dingetjes veranderd....zo wordt nu standaard 1961 gehaald als je 1-2-61 typt
<MrChrisDruif> Dat zal af en toe vernieuwen naar nieuwere tijd etc...
<erkan^> sorry MrChrisDruif , ik ben niet echt goed in wiksunde ofwel rekenen :S
<MrChrisDruif> Ow, dat is gewoon een instelling in software, dat als je een jaartal invoert met twee cijfers dat er van een bepaalde tijdzone (zoals 1900-2000) bedoelt wordt
<MrChrisDruif> erkan^: Snap je wat ik bedoel?
<erkan^> ja
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-02-20
<erkan^> bijv '88 of '90 etc.
<MrChrisDruif> Ja :D
<Ronnie> erkan^: http://sites.google.com/site/oooverslagen/ erg nuttig als jee verslag voor school in openoffice wilt maken
<MrChrisDruif> :P
<MrChrisDruif> Ronnie: Gewoon in pdf opsturen ;)
<erkan^> bedankt Ronnie
<erkan^> heb hem in mijn bookmarks opgeslagen
<Ronnie> ja, maar je moet ze dan nog wel eerst maken in openoffice. een goede opmaak en structuur in een groot verslag is niet gemakkeliijk
<Ronnie> op die website staat erg veel over wat ik geleerd heb in openoffice, voor de verslagen die ik op school gemaakt heb.
<MrChrisDruif> Ow....<_<"
<Ronnie> de laatste hoofdstukken heb ik niet meer afgemaakt helaas
<MrChrisDruif> Ronnie: Het is nog niet te laat O:-)
<Ronnie> als ik nu nog een handleiding ga schrijven wordt het voor libeoffice
<Ronnie> libreoffice*
<MrChrisDruif> Ronnie: LibreOffice ~= OpenOffice.org
<Ronnie> op dit moment nog wel
<MrChrisDruif> Ronnie: Ik hoop ook dat de ontwikkeling een stuk sneller en beter wordt....is tot nog toe hoopvol :D
<Ronnie> ja, af en toe vind ik openoffice.org nog erg ondermaats
<Ronnie> vooral calc, die is erg traag bij veel data
<Ronnie> en soms ook erg ongebruksvriendeljik
<Ronnie> moet toegeven dan ik ook erg fan ban van MS Office 2007
<MrChrisDruif> Ronnie: Ik heb vertrouwen in de nieuwe structuur...
<erkan^> eerlijk gezegd: ik vind MS Office 2003 een beste office dan 2007 of 2010 :S
<erkan^> op mijn kantoor werk ik altijd met ms word 2003
<MrChrisDruif> erkan^: Dan zal je ook wel van LibreOffice houden ;)
<MrChrisDruif> Ook alleen maar menuutjes :P
<erkan^> Ja, op mijn eigen computer gebruik ik
 * erkan^ heeft hekel aan ribbon (ofwel lintje)
<erkan^> ben niet echt gewend
<MrChrisDruif> Ik was eerst tegenstander van het lint....maar heb het wel eens in actie gezien....en is aan de ene kant wel logisch
<Ronnie> tja, gewenning....
<MrChrisDruif> Alleen laten zien wat op het moment functioneel is...
 * erkan^ behoudt een traditie van de menu :P
<Ronnie> ik vind het scrollen met de muis door de menu's erg fijn, of met de sneltoetsen door de menu's bladeren
<MrChrisDruif> brb....nieuwe pidgin versie opstarten ;)
<erkan^> geen xchat ?
<Ronnie> heerlijk, pidgin
<MrChrisDruif> Blijkbaar moet ik daarvoor opnieuw opstarten....lame
<Ronnie> alle contacten in een programma (MSN 2x, GTALK 2x, Hyves, IRC, Skype en office communicator)
<Ronnie> ik zie dat geen andere messenger zo goed en eenvoudig doen
 * erkan^ gebruikt pidgin --> msn, gtalk, jabber, facebook behalve irc :p
<MrChrisDruif> Ronnie: Ook skype?
<Ronnie> tja IRC schijnt niet geweldig te zijn op pidgin, maar met 2 plugins, kan ik er zeer goed mee vooruit
<MrChrisDruif> Werkt dat? Bij mij (nog) niet echt
<MrChrisDruif> En ik heb gtalk, msn en irc erop
<MrChrisDruif> Rest heb ik niet
<Ronnie> MrChrisDruif: skype draait dan ook nog zelf ne niet alle functie werken, maar kan er voor 90% mee vooruit
<MrChrisDruif> Ronnie: Jij ook met die twee plugins? :D
<erkan^> irc op xchat vind ik echt prettig. nou iedereen heeft eigen smaak :p
<Ronnie> jaja
<Ronnie> inderdaad, lang leve open source
<MrChrisDruif> Echt chill die plugins :D
<Ronnie> en keuzevrijheid
<MrChrisDruif> Al die onnodige info wordt geblocked :D
<Ronnie> idd
<Ronnie> ik krijg nog wel ooit berichten van nickserv
<Ronnie> bi het inloggen
<MrChrisDruif> Juah, maar das 1 Esc ;)
<Ronnie> klopt, maar 1x te veel ;)
<MrChrisDruif> Maar wordt daar wel klein beetje irri van :P
<Ronnie> tja, zolang dat alles is, dan overleven we het wel
<MrChrisDruif> Mee eens
<erkan^> welke versie van pidgin gebruik je nu, MrChrisDruif ?
<MrChrisDruif> Nog 2.7.9....waarschijnlijk na een restart zal het 2.7.10 zijn....
<MrChrisDruif> Zag dat er een update was daarnet
<erkan^> bij me heb ik 2.7.3, ik hoef geen ppa :p
<erkan^> ik zag net een bericht van pidgin.im: Pidgin 2.7.10 is out and contains a fix for a minor libpurple security issue and a bunch of bugfixes. (Sorry, MSN users, none for you yet.)
<MrChrisDruif> erkan^: Dat is wat ik zei ;)
<MrChrisDruif> Kzag laatst toevallig op .im dat er die nieuwe versie zou zijn....
<erkan^> :p
<MrChrisDruif> Alles was er behalve ppa <_<"
<MrChrisDruif> Dat snap ik echt niet <_<"
<MrChrisDruif> Met de source moet dat toch redelijk eenvoudig zijn om "ook" in de ppa te zetten...niet alleen rpm etc...
<erkan^> waarom hebben ze geen .deb ? bijv. pidgin.deb
<MrChrisDruif> erkan^: Verbaasd me ook aan de ene kant, maar hadden ze vroeger wel...
<MrChrisDruif> PPA update automatisch ;)
<MrChrisDruif> Misschien niet zo snel als de rest....maar wel automatisch
<erkan^> ik hoorde van sommige ubuntu'ers dat ze hebben geen enkele vertrouwen in PPA :S
<Ronnie> je moet de maker(s) van de PPA vertrouwen dat ze geen grote gaten laten zitten en er geen 'virussen' in stoppen
<erkan^> kee, maar linux is virusvrij tog?
<MrChrisDruif> erkan^: Leef niet in een illusie
<erkan^> :P
<Ronnie> er zijn prima 'virussen' te maken voor ubuntu. mits ze met rootrechten geinstalleerd worden (en dat gebreurt bij PPA packageS)
<Ronnie> een keylogger + gegevens wisser + een andere hoop zooi is zo gemaakt
<MrChrisDruif> erkan^: Er zijn ook virussen geweest voor linuxen...
<erkan^> als de virus in je computer binnenkomt, dan zie je dat de beeldscherm is wazig ofzo? of gaan virussen persoonlijke mappen vernietingen ?
<MrChrisDruif> erkan^: Hangt van het virus af....
<MrChrisDruif> Heb je ooit op Windows gezeten?
<erkan^> ja tot en met december 2009. maar op het kantoor werk ik met windows xp
<erkan^> mijn computer had wel een virus, maar ze hebben mijn persoonlijke mappen zoals "Mijn documenten" ofzo nog nooit aangevallen
<MrChrisDruif> Meestal trojans/keyloggers/belastend
<MrChrisDruif> Maar goed...ben naar bed....later guys
<erkan^> ik ga nu slapen. laters
<leoquant> geen vakantie hier voorlopig
<leoquant> : norovirus/griep thuis.....:(
 * erkan^ heeft net lernid geïnstalleerd
<leoquant> mooi
<erkan^> ik kreeg veel foutmelding nadat ik heb lernid --config http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo/Workshop?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=ubuntu-nl-mwanzo-workshops.lernid getypt :S
<leoquant> getypt?
<leoquant> ツ
<erkan^> *gekopieerd en geplakt
<leoquant> maar is het nu ok?
<erkan^> https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/_-g7SHML2oAI/TWDqKxIWoII/AAAAAAAAA1c/Qljz-aJ1or0/s912/terminal%20lernid.png leoquant
<erkan^> deed ik verkeerd? :S
<leoquant> doe eens niet uitvoeren in terminal
<leoquant> lernid laat na afsluiten een proces  beam smp doorlopen trouwens offtopic
 * erkan^ heeft verkeerd gelezen, dus ik moet ALT + F2 klikken . :$
<MrChrisDruif> Hai y'all
<MrChrisDruif> What's up met de twee erkan's in de kamer?
<leoquant> lernid MrChrisDruif .....
<leoquant> goede morgen
<erkan^> geen idee )-:
<MrChrisDruif> lernid leoquant? Moguh
<leoquant> yeah erkan heeft problemen met lernid
<MrChrisDruif> Aha...
<leoquant> en erkan^ ?
<erkan^> nee )-:
<erkan^> lernid liep vast
<leoquant> komt voor
<MrChrisDruif> Maar goed, ben er vandoor.....CreaBea + alcohol = fun :P
<erkan^> brb
<erkan^> snap echt gen bal van lernid :S
<erkan^> weet het niet waarom staat erkan^91 nog steeds terwijl ik heb lernid afgesloten
<leoquant> Ronnie, inderdaad heeft xchat een pidginlike encryptie plugin
<leoquant> ik zag het veel later
<leoquant> veel makkelijker dan fish
<leoquant> johanvd ping
<leoquant> erkan^, kijk even bij procesbeheer
<leoquant> en kill beam smp
<erkan^> bedankt leoquant
<johanvd> leoquant, pong
<leoquant> hoi johanvd
<leoquant> https://github.com/dertalai/cryptochati/
<leoquant> de makkelijke oplossing
<leoquant> en up to date
<johanvd> ik zal zo even kijken
<leoquant> joo
<johanvd> ok, plugin is geïnstalleerd
<johanvd> je moet het bestand wel executable maken
<leoquant> ik zie nergens dat ie de plug laadt
<leoquant> in mijn opstartmenu
<johanvd> /py reload cryptochati.py
<johanvd> zoiets
<exalt> leoquant, is dat een geencrypte chat ?
<leoquant> moment
<leoquant> johanvd ping
<johanvd> leoquant, pong
<Ronnie> Wie heeft er allemaal tijd om onze verkiezing app te testen: http://84.86.207.22:8000/verkiezing/
<StefandeVries> even kijken..
<StefandeVries> Ronnie: foutje in tekst bovenaan: staat 'inlogggen' met drie g's dus
<Ronnie> goed gezien
<StefandeVries> en ook met uitlogggen
<StefandeVries> moet ik me even kandidaat stellen, of wat wil je dat ik doe?
<Ronnie> ja, probeer maar alles uit
<Ronnie> enkele dingen zullen nog niet lukken
<StefandeVries> ik meld me aan voor kandidaatverkiezing 2, maar word weer naar de homepage doorgeleid
<Ronnie> StefandeVries: ben je ingelogd via openid(launchpad?)
<StefandeVries> ja, daar moet ik een bevestiging geven omdat de url niet bekend voorkomt bij LaunchPad, maar vervolgens word ik zonder verdere kennisgeving van geaccepteerd/verworpen weer naar de beginpagina geleid
<Ronnie> oke, dat lijkt dan goed te gaan, alleen zou er een melding moeten verschijnen
<Ronnie> je bent nog niet gemachtigd om te stemmen
<Ronnie> moest ook even getest worden
<Ronnie> wat is je LP username?
<StefandeVries> nou, kijk aan :)
<leoquant> traag Ronnie
<StefandeVries> stefandevries
<Ronnie> leoquant: ja, hij draait via een development server, niet via apache
<leoquant> ddos?
<johanvd> waiting for 84.86.207.22
<leoquant> joo
<leoquant> ben er
<johanvd> ik kan me ook niet kandidaat stellen voor test verkiezing 2
<johanvd> zelfde als StefandeVries
<leoquant> +1
<Ronnie> StefandeVries: @gmail of @live, bestaan er 2 op lp
<StefandeVries> @gmail
<meetingology> StefandeVries: Error: "gmail" is not a valid command.
<Ronnie> lp usernames
<Ronnie> StefandeVries: even uitloggen en weer opnieuw proberen
<johanvd> https://launchpad.net/~johanvandijk
<leoquant> nee ingelogd nu
<Ronnie> allen toegevoegd
<Ronnie> ben benieuwd
<Ronnie> ik zie dat de namen niet meer goed gaan bij de kandidatenlijst
<StefandeVries> Ronnie: bij verkiezing twee zowel voorzitter als raadslid aangevinkt
<StefandeVries> alleen naam verschijnt niet
<leoquant> ik wel hoor
<johanvd> ik kan me nu wel aanmelden (vinkjes zetten), maar naam verschijnt niet
<Ronnie> jup, naam wordt niet uitgelezen
<Ronnie> even fixen, moment
<leoquant> klopt
<leoquant> Ronnie, idd
<Ronnie> even restarten, moment
<leoquant> http://84.86.207.22:8000/verkiezing/nieuw/
<leoquant> ?
<leoquant> Kan geen verbinding maken
<StefandeVries> ben zo terug
<leoquant> Firefox kan geen verbinding maken met de server op 84.86.207.22:8000
<Ronnie> leoquant: moment, sftp werkt even niet mee
<leoquant> ok
<Ronnie> hij is er weer
<Ronnie> http://192.168.2.200:8000/verkiezing/
<Ronnie> zijn er nog meer kandidaten
<johanvd> ik kan me nu af- en aanmelden
<Ronnie> voor een goede test hebben we er minimaal 6 nodig
<Ronnie> oops, mijn interne ip
<UndiFineD> o/
<Ronnie> UndiFineD: lp username?
<UndiFineD> oh dat ziet er leuk uit
<UndiFineD> k.dejong
<Ronnie> UndiFineD: uitloggen en dan weer inloggen en dan heb je rechten
<leoquant> De server op 192.168.2.200 doet er te lang over om te antwoorden.
<johanvd> leoquant, kijk eens naar dat IP  ;)
<UndiFineD> mmmm, dus over 8 minuten kan er gestemd worden ?
<leoquant> rrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<Ronnie> UndiFineD: ja, maar er moeten minimaal 8 deelnemers zijn
<Ronnie> damn kan de tijd niet verlengen, kom niet in de admin interface
<leoquant> veel kandidaten al ツ
<leoquant> knap vormgegeven
<leoquant> helder
<UndiFineD> werkt prima bij mij
<Ronnie> ik zal mezelf dadelijk staff member maken bij de volgende test, dan kan ik bij de admin interface (hoop ik)
<leoquant> Afmelden
<leoquant> Bedankt voor de aanwezigheid op de site vandaag.
<leoquant> jij bedankt
<UndiFineD> wat is de reden dat er minimaal 8 deelnemers moeten zijn ?
<Ronnie> :D
<Ronnie> minimaal 6, omdat er 6 kandidaten gekozen moeten worden
<Ronnie> en je mag niet 2x op dezelfde stemmen
<Ronnie> bij de volgende test zal ik ubuntu-nl-offtopic er wel bijhalen
<UndiFineD> ah.. dus extra verkiesbaren aanwijzen was niet handig
<Ronnie> nu kunnen we mooi de errors bekijken, en testen of het wel waterdicht is ;)
<UndiFineD> ik dacht dat moet ook getest worden :P
<UndiFineD> btw bij deze template heeft het accessibility team nog al wat kanttekeningen gezet
<Ronnie> UndiFineD: kan ik die aantekeningen ergens vinden?
<Ronnie> hmm, nog 0 minuten...
<UndiFineD> http://mootbot.libertus.co.uk/ubuntu-accessibility/2011/ubuntu-accessibility.2011-02-16-21.00.log.html
<Ronnie> we kunnen stemmen
<StefandeVries> Gefikst?
<Ronnie> en er is al een grote fout bij de resultaten pagina
<johanvd> ik probeerde 3 keer te stemmen op ronnie, en dat wordt keurig afgevangen :D
<StefandeVries> Dat valt dan al mee
<StefandeVries> Iemand die de url nog even kan posten? :)
<Ronnie> http://84.86.207.22:8000/verkiezing/
<StefandeVries> dank
<johanvd> ik kan de stemming niet compleet maken?
<Ronnie> kan niemand, omdat er 6 of meer kandidaten voor nodig zijn
<johanvd> ah
<johanvd> ik wou al zeggen, er zijn 6 verplichte velden en maar 5 kandidaten
<Ronnie> ik ga even een aantal fouten repareten
<Ronnie> repareren*
<Ronnie> ik meld me wal zodra hij weer online is
<StefandeVries> is goed :)
<StefandeVries> Begin is er
<leoquant> gaaf qua opzet
<leoquant> dat hebben we als ubuntu-nl weer mooi bedacht...:)
<leoquant> (los van de vormgeving)
<StefandeVries> das weer een hele andere discussie, die we met een 'simpele' css-file kunnen oplossen
<leoquant> ik bedoel hoe kom je erop
<StefandeVries> gemotiveerde mensen
<StefandeVries> levendige gemeenschap
<leoquant> een mooi concept voor de aanstaande staten verkiezingen
<StefandeVries> Ik bedoel..wie heeft Mwanzo bedacht?
<leoquant> ik niet
<leoquant> mwanzo
<Ronnie> we kunnen weer: http://84.86.207.22:8000/
<leoquant> oki!!
<StefandeVries> geen verkiezingen meer, klopt dat?
<Ronnie> StefandeVries: klopt, je mag ze zelf aanmaken
<StefandeVries> oké
<Ronnie> ook daar zouden dingen mis kunnen gaan
<StefandeVries> ik denk: vraag het maar even voor ik Ronnie weer back to the drawing board stuur :)
<Ronnie> ;)
<leoquant> zo
<StefandeVries> ik ook eentje
<StefandeVries> So far, so good..
<Ronnie> johanvd, sense_, UndiFineD http://84.86.207.22:8000/
<Ronnie> RawChid, Gotiniens ook zin?
<Ronnie> JanC is ook altijd wel online ^
<sense_> Ronnie: Dat ziet er al leuk uit.
<Ronnie> sense_: we zijn alvast een beperkte live test aan het doen
<Ronnie> doe je mee?
<sense_> Ronnie: Tuurlijk, wat moet ik doen? :)
<Ronnie> gewoon aanmelden en kandidaat stellen
<Ronnie> daarna als de tijd voorbij is, gaan stemmen
<Ronnie> en proberen zoveel mogelijk errors te maken
<StefandeVries> kan dat dan nog? :O ;)
<johanvd> NoReverseMatch at /verkiezing/4/Niet werkendeverkiezing/verkiesbaar
<Ronnie> sense_: ik heb openid_admin even uit gezet, kwam de admin interface niet in
<johanvd> en een hele traceback
<Ronnie> johanvd: heel goed, een '/' in de naam moet nog afgevangen worden
<sense_> Ronnie: is goed
<johanvd> deze naam werkt ook niet: '$##$%(!!!!@@` welke van deze tekens is het mooist :?/\
<johanvd> lol
<Ronnie> sense: kun jij aanmelden bij "Verkiezingen voor Visual Basic-cursus" dan hebben we daar in ieder geval 6 kandidaten
<Ronnie> wie heeft die lege titel gemaakt? (is dat helemaal leeg, of een spatie?)
<johanvd> alleen maar een paar spaties in de naam levert ook een leuk resultaat op ;)
<johanvd> hehe
<Ronnie> johanvd: de url doet het wel http://84.86.207.22:8000/verkiezing/8/%20%20/
<sense> Form validation! :)
<sense> Kunnen puntkomma's wel?
<Ronnie> sense, alles behalve '/' moet volgens mij kunnen
<sense> oké
<Ronnie> maar die '/' meot nog wel afgevangen worden
<Ronnie> zijn er ook andere tekens die we niet willen, maar normaal wel kunnen?
<sense> denk het niet.
<sense> fout: Wanneer er maar twee kandidaten zijn voor de gemeenschapsraad kun je niet stemmen, want je moet verplicht zes keuzes opgeven.
<UndiFineD> Ronnie: is het niet beter om alleen alphanum + leestekens toe te staan ?
<Ronnie> XXS gevaar is er volgens mij niet in djangp
<sense> UndiFineD: Waarom?
<UndiFineD> voor normaal leesbare verkiezingen
<sense> Worden ze anders niet leesbaar?
<sense> Ik denk dat we moeten controleren of er wel genoeg kandidaten zijn voordat de verkiezingen beginnen.
<johanvd> ik heb net weer een leuke toegevoegd...
<UndiFineD> lol johanvd
<sense> Wat doen we trouwens wanneer er bijvoorbeeld maar zes kandidaten zijn voor de gemeenschapsraad en één voor de voorzitter? Het heeft dan geen enkele zin om nog te stemmen.
<StefandeVries> Dan gaat het in een keer van 'pending' naar 'approved' imo. Als er niet meer mensen zijn, dan is er geen andere optie.
<StefandeVries> Visual Basic-stemming is open
<StefandeVries> Ronnie: "Je heb al gestemd voor deze verkiezing" > hebT
<Ronnie> StefandeVries for president
<StefandeVries> :)
<Ronnie> goed gezien weer
<Ronnie> moet ook een mooi bericht /404 pagina worden
<StefandeVries> Gebruik je hiervoor een Python-achtergrond?
<StefandeVries> Of ja..Python back-end*
<Ronnie> StefandeVries: ja, Django
<StefandeVries> daar ga ik me in de vakantie eens in verdiepen
<Ronnie> Kandidaatstelling: Voorbij <== iemand nog een goede 1 liner?
<sense> Ronnie: Kandideren niet meer mogelijk. :)
<sense> Ronnie: waarom komt er trouwens een 404 wanneer je al gestemd hebt?
<StefandeVries> Oké, ik heb op de Visual Basic-verkiezing gestemd, maar ik zie nog steeds "breng je stem uit", en ik kan alle dingen nog invullen en krijg pas een foutmelding als ik op 'Stemmen' klik..kan de Breng je stem uit-link niet veranderd worden naar 'Je hebt al gestemd', als je al gestemd ehbt?
<johanvd> ik krijg direct een 404 als ik op "stem" druk
<Ronnie> johanvd: heb je nog niet getemd?
<johanvd> jawel
<johanvd> sorry :)
<johanvd> als je nog een keer probeert te stemmen krijg je een 404 pagina
<Ronnie> ja, straks moet je op de pagina terugkomen en een melding laten zien
<johanvd> is het ook mogelijk om een bestaande verkiezing aan te passen?
<johanvd> dat lijkt me alleen handig wanneer de kandidaatstelling nog niet begonnen is
<johanvd> daarna zou het niet meer mogen lijkt me
<Ronnie> johanvd: die optie wil ik nog wel in gaan bouwen
<johanvd> nog 2 minuten stemtijd voor de VB cursus
<johanvd> wees er snel bij
<exalt> waar is die stemming ?
<leoquant> :P
<StefandeVries> lol :P
<johanvd> http://84.86.207.22:8000/verkiezing/
<leoquant> exalt test
<StefandeVries> paar seconden nog..
<johanvd> Verkiezing: Breng je stem uit (nog 0 minuten)
<leoquant> exalt.......ooo
<leoquant> te laat
<sense> Misschien is et beter om van 'nog 0 minuten' 'nog enkele seconden' te maken.
<StefandeVries> maar de 'Breng je stem uit'-link is nog steeds aanklikbaar
<Ronnie> sense, stond al genoteerd, maar kan best lastig worden, nu is het een standaard django functie
<sense> ah
<sense> oké
<sense> Uitslag!
<johanvd> Verkiezing: Voorbij
<johanvd> en de stemlink is verdwenen
<sense> Wie heeft er gewonnen? :O
<Ronnie> StefandeVries: "breng je stem uit" aanklikbaar nu nog?
<StefandeVries> Nee :)
<Ronnie> oke
<sense> StefandeVries: gefeliciteerd! Jij bent de nieuwe voorzitter van de VisualBasic-cursus!
<Ronnie> het meeste werkt nog redelijk goed
<UndiFineD> hehehe
<johanvd> ik heb evenveel punten als ronnie.vd.c  hoe gaat dat opgelost worden als we beiden bovenaan zouden staan?
<johanvd> of helemaal onderaan
<Ronnie> johanvd: niet, dan moet er gewoon een nieuwe verkeizing gemaakt worden (handmatig)
<sense> johanvd: Dan moet er een tweed ronde komen.
<leoquant> johanvd dan kom ik in beeld
<leoquant> doorslaggevend
<sense> johanvd: maar dat hoeft enkel wanneer de laatste plekken van de gemeenschapsraad gedeeld worden.
<johanvd> leoquant, is dan rechter en beul
<johanvd> :P
<leoquant> :P
<johanvd> http://84.86.207.22:8000/verkiezing/4/Niet%20werkendeverkiezing/stem
<johanvd> ^doet het nu wel
<sense> Wordt gecontroleerd of je niet zes keer op dezelfde persoon stemt?
<leoquant> en hoe idd?
<johanvd> sense, ja
<sense> mooi
<johanvd> dan krijg je een melding dat je al op die persoon gestemd hebt
<leoquant> tjonge
<StefandeVries> ow, ik kom terug en zie dat ik veroordeeld ben tot het maken van een VB-cursus
<Ronnie> sense, ik zal zo een lijstje maken met wat nog allemaal gedaan moet worden
<leoquant> hahaha
<sense> oké
<MrChrisDruif> erkan^: Ja, CreaBea :P
<leoquant> StefandeVries, straks blijkt dat je gewoon in het ubuntu-nl bestuur zit
<leoquant> just like that
<StefandeVries> Of dat ik in m'n uppie de nieuwe Belgische regering ben
<johanvd> leuk effect als je snel met de muis over de vraagtekentjes gaat :)
<Ronnie> ja, die plugin heb ik gejat van loco.ubuntu.com
<StefandeVries> beter goed gejat..
<leoquant> Ronnie, wanneer moet dit uiterlijk echt hufterproof zijn?
<leoquant> werkend
<Ronnie> leoquant: geen idee, wanneer het AF is ;), just like SMF 2.0
<Ronnie> ik hoop dat we volgende week een nieuwe live test kunnen doen
<leoquant> ok
<Ronnie> Alles stemmers helper hackers en voorzitter StefandeVries, bedankt !
<StefandeVries> graag gedaan, Ronnie
<sense> mooi zo'n test
<sense> Goed idee, Ronnie!
<leoquant> is je site gestresst door een took Ronnie ?
<leoquant> wie deed dat?
<UndiFineD> nog 5 min
<Ronnie> ja, ben er erg tevreden over. Zo kom je toch elke keer weer punten tegen waar aan gewerkt moet worden
<leoquant> hammerhead is toch zo 'n hamerend ddos tool?
<Ronnie> leoquant: een stress test op een developement server is niet zinvol
<leoquant> neeeee
<Ronnie> dan is pas zinvol als het op apache draaien
<erkan^> creatieve beatrix , MrChrisDruif ?
<Ronnie> maar voor ubuntu-nl hoeven we denk ik geene stress test uit te voeren
<leoquant> en dat mag ik dan doen?
<MrChrisDruif> erkan^: KEN JE TAAL ;)
<leoquant> ik heb juist fedora huppeldepup geinstalleerd met al die "fijne" tools...
<MrChrisDruif> Woops caps
<leoquant> akelig staat dat toch capslock
<erkan^> neeee
<erkan^> ken moeilijke woorden niet, erg? :S
<Ronnie> ow, the WTF verkiezing gaat zo beginnen
<leoquant> kan ken je
<leoquant> zit in je nick
<leoquant> erken^
<Ronnie> sense, mag je eigenlijk stemmen als je kandidaat bent?
<sense> Ronnie: Ja, ik zie geen reden om dat niet toe te laten.
<sense> Dat mag bij echte verkiezingen ook altijd.
<Ronnie> ook op jezelf stemmen?
<StefandeVries> dat kan iig wel
<Ronnie> ik ben nog nooit verkiezbaar geweest, dus heb geen idee hoe dat normaal gaat
<StefandeVries> of het wenselijk is, weet ik niet
<sense> Ik denk dat het wenselijk is, want iedereen, ook kandidaten, heeft recht om te bepalen op wie hij of zij stemt.
<sense> Je hebt stemrecht, je mag dus meebeslissen, en ook beslissen dat je zelf de beste kandidaat bent.
<leoquant> bizar
<sense> Waarom?
<sense> Hebben kandidaten niet net zoveel recht als niet-kandidaten om keuze te bepalen?
<sense> Waarom zouden zij ineens minder recht hebben om te kiezen?
<StefandeVries> Als je van mening bent dat je de beste bent wordt die keuze - als je gelijk hebt - vanzelf gesteund door de overige stemgerechtigden
<leoquant> om te denken dat jezelf de beste bent
<leoquant> vind ik een vrij bizarre redenering
<leoquant> niet onlogisch ofzo
<StefandeVries> De oude Grieken hadden niet eens een woord voor 'bescheidenheid', leoquant:P
<leoquant> tja ik heb bescheiden roots....
<sense> leoquant: Meest geschikt kan je het ook noemen.
<leoquant> het neigt naar narcisme
<leoquant> mooi alliteratie
<sense> De persoon zelf zal het realisme noemen. :)
<leoquant> uiteraard sense:P
<StefandeVries> Of hij noemt het ook narcisme. Een realistische narcist :P
<leoquant> hahaha
<leoquant> vreselijk offtopic...sorry
<leoquant> :/ later mensen
<sense> :D
<StefandeVries> Dat moet ook kunnen, leoquant.
<Ronnie> sense: lp:~ronnie.vd.c/ubuntu-nl-website/live-test
<Ronnie> mocht je nog dingen tegenkomen, voeg ze toe aan de lijst
<Ronnie> ik ga nu eten
<sense> eetsmakelijk!
<exalt> The WTF !@#$%^&*()(*&^%$#@ verkiezing beetje lomp
<sense> exalt: Maar hij hielp de software niet om zeep!
<StefandeVries> En daar was het om te doen.
<sense> precies
<Ronnie> sense, committed the live test to main branch
<sense> ok
<StefandeVries> hallo weer, leoquant
<leoquant> hoi
<MrChrisDruif> Ronnie: Alleen jij morgen op de meeting?
<Ronnie> MrChrisDruif: lijkt me erg ongezellig
<Ronnie> ik hoop toch wel stiekem dat er meerdere komen
<MrChrisDruif> Kan zelf helaas niet op maandagavond...
<MrChrisDruif> Koor <_<"
<FOAD> Welke meeting?
<Ronnie> mwanzo meeting
<FOAD> Oké.
<Ronnie> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/team/630/detail/
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2012-02-15
<Ronnie> hey Odding
<Odding> hallo
<Ronnie> leuk te horen dat er weer actief aan het forum thema gewerkt gaat worden
<Odding> is het de thema die ik nu op de pc heb gedownload?
<Ronnie> waar heb je het thema vandaag gehaald?
<Ronnie> het nieuwe thema is alvast hier te bewonderen: http://communityserver.ubuntu-nl.org/forum/
<Odding> via launchpad.net
<Ronnie> Odding: deze https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-nl-artwork/ubuntu-nl-artwork/light-smf-theme-new ?
<Odding> niet theme-nwe
<Odding> new
<Odding> maar zonder new erachter
<Odding> moet ik deze anders binnenhalen?
<Ronnie> ja, de -new wordt op de site gebruikt die ik hierboven vermelde
<Ronnie> bzr branch lp:ubuntu-nl-artwork/light-smf-theme (is de shortcut)
<Odding> even kijken
<Odding> ow,, maar die heb ik al binnen gehaald
<Odding> tenminste,, de shortcut die je hebt vermeld
<Ronnie> ah, dat is ook de goede. er was ook een (https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-nl-artwork/ubuntu-nl-artwork/light-smf-theme) en die is niet goed
<Ronnie> het is een tijdje terug een puinhoop geworden, we zijn al enkele keren opnieuw begonnen. Maar nu staat er al een erg mooie basis. dus met de huidige code gaan we door
<Odding> oke
<Ronnie> heb je ook al smf draaiende op je PC?
<Odding> jup
<Ronnie> super
<Odding> de hele forum al
<Odding> gekoppeld met launchpad
<Ronnie> dus je kunt al direct beginnen :D
<Odding> ben al begonnen :P
<Odding> maar wat moet er gebeuren dan?
<Ronnie> Ik heb wel een paar dingen in mijn hoofd, welke ik nog niet goeg genoeg vind, maar hoe heet wel moet worden heb ik nog niet bedacht.
<Ronnie> Hoe is je gevoel voor design en user interaction ?
<Odding> je bedoelt hoe mensen de site ervaren
<Ronnie> ja
<Odding> ik kan me heel erg frustreren als een site niet goed lijkt :P
<Ronnie> oke, kun je van het huidige thema dingen vinden waar je je aan stoort?
<Ronnie> of kun je delen benoemen die er voor jou al 'helemaal af' uitzien
<Ronnie> ik ben benieuwd of we een beetje op een ljin zitten
<timo^> hey Odding
<Odding> hallo
<Odding> eehm,, ik wil eerst zeker weten of ik de goede thema heb
<Ronnie> Odding: ziet het thema er hetzelfde uit als: http://communityserver.ubuntu-nl.org/forum/
<Odding> okej,, ik heb de goede al binnen gehaald dus
<Odding> ziet er zo uit jah
<Ronnie> oke, wat vind jij er al 'af' uit zien?
<Odding> alles ziet er wel goed uit,,
<Odding> alleen vind ik dit maar niks: http://communityserver.ubuntu-nl.org/forum/index.php?board=11.0
<Ronnie> welk deel van de pagina vind je niet zo goed?
<Odding> dat paarse en die plaatjes links en rechts in de donkere gedeeltes
<Ronnie> klopt, goed gespot. Dat is een van de items waar aan gewerkt moet worden, en dat zal geen gemakkelijke zijn
<Ronnie> wat er ook nog niet goed is, is: de knoppen (nieuw topic, nieuwe poll etc)  zitten te dicht op de "sub boards block" en te dicht op de tabel eronder
<Ronnie> ik ben ook nog niet tevreden over de layout van de knoppen zelf, maar een goede vormgeving heb ik nog niet
<Ronnie> de afgeronde hoeken bij de sub boards met schaduw ziet er ook niet uit
<Ronnie> en in denk dat de header van de "sub boards" ook rechte hoeken mag hebben
<Odding> zou in principe ook mooi staan
<Ronnie> in het onderste blok (legenda): staat de tekst te dicht op het plaatje en staat de tekst te dicht op elkaar
<Odding> even de forum op mijn andere pc openen hoor,, die staat iets minder vel XD
<Odding> owjah,, ik zie het
<Odding> dat is allemaal wel zo aan te passen volgens mij
<Ronnie> kijk, daar hoopte ik op :)
<Ronnie> ik heb nog wel wat meer items...
<Odding> voor die plaatjes moet misschien een andere kleur hebben
<Odding> kan ik niet het forum zoals die nu is over kunnen nemen? of moet ik zelf even inhoud en alles toevoegen
<Ronnie> ja, als je met een goede kleur kunt verzinnen, dat zou mooi zijn, Idroy en ik hebben al een keer wat gebrainstormed, maar daar is verder niets iutgekoemn
<Ronnie> ik zal eens kijken of dat te doen is
<Odding> je zou ik je kleur kunnen aanpassen per achtergrond kleur maar dan word het wat ingewikkelder XD
<Ronnie> Thomas_de_Graaff: weet jij hoe we een dump kunnen maken het forum?
<Ronnie> de kleur van het icoon aanpassen kan niet, de tekst kan, maar is niet gewenst
<Ronnie> Odding: in heb een sql dump kunnen maken
<Odding> oke
<Ronnie> Odding: heb je trouwens Firebug geinstalleerd in firefox, dat maakt he tdevelopen een stuk gemakkelijker
<Odding> Firebug?
<Ronnie> ja, een erg handige plugin in firefox waar je heel gemakkeluijk o.a. css aanpassingen on the fly kunt doen op websites
<Ronnie> meestal probeer ik eerst wat css aan te passen in firebug, ben ik dan tevreden, dan zet ik het in de css neer
<Ronnie> je kunt er ook gemakkelijk javascript debuggen, post requests bekijken etc
<Ronnie> Ook wil ik je nog 2 andere tips geven, die ik het laatste half jaar van mijn baas geleerd heb qua design.
<Ronnie> 1. creeer ruimte. Zet knoppen, stukken tekst etc niet te dicht op elkaar
<Ronnie> 2. minder is meer (gebruik zo min mogelijk opmaak om structuren aan te geven)
<Ronnie> als je wilt dat een knop opvalt wordt er vaak overdreven opmaakt gebruikt. daardoor worden andere items weer minder zichtbaar. Deze krijgen dan ook weer meer opmaak en zo stapelen de lijntjes, schaduwen, bold en kleuren zich steeds meer op, waardoor de pagina er niet duidelijker op wordt
<Ronnie> houdt dus alles zo 'kaal' mogelijk
<Ronnie> een goed voorbeeld van 'minder is meer' is het eerste blok onder de header met de hoofdnavigatie van het forum zelf
<Odding> Je hebt meer aan minder
<Odding> dat begrijp ik wel jah :P
<Odding> oogt ook lekkerder
<Odding> heb het trouwens al binnen Ronnie
<Ronnie> wat heb je binnen?
<Odding> ow,, die sql bestand, duurde even, maar toch binnen
<Odding> moet wel wat aanpassen dat het lijkt op de forum die online staat
<Ronnie> wat is er dan anders?
<Odding> alleen boven in,, index help en alles
<Odding> niet zo veel,,
<Odding> lukt vannaaf wel
<Ronnie> Odding: ik heb snel even een todo lijst gemaakt met screenshots: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/Artwork/Projecten/WebsiteTheme/Forum/Todo#preview
<Odding> duurt even met laden
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2012-02-16
<Ronnie> Hey Odding_, was het gisteren nog gelukt?
<Odding_> jah,, moest even bij instellingen de link veranderen naar localhost,, en nu pakt hij bovenin het hele menu goed
<Odding_> ik heb al de rondingen aangepast en het verspringen van de tekst in de oranje balken als je links op het pijltje drukt
<Odding_> links - rechts
<Ronnie> oke, goed bezig !
<Ronnie> heb je mijn nieuwe designs op het forum al gezien?
<Odding_> oude forum neem ik aan?
<Odding_> ziet er strak uit dat grijze achtergrond van de tekst
<Odding_> gehele streep tussen alles ook nog
<Odding_> afstand tussen de knoppen en balk is ook beter
<Ronnie> Odding_: volgens mij hoef je je voorlopig niet te vervelen
<Odding_> haha,, nee hoeft niet ;)
<Odding_> moest even een beetje de forum leren kennen,, maar dat zit nu wel goed
<Odding_> die bug dinges gebruik ik trouwens niet,, hetzelfde functie zit ook gewoon in google chrome ingebouwd en die gebruik ik al tijden
<Ronnie> oke, die van google chrome vind ik minder fijn, maar vergeleken met de IE debugger is die van chrome weer stukken beter
<Odding_> we zijn allebij anders gewend :)
<Ronnie> :D
<Odding_> zoo,, laptop heeft een vastloper xD
<Odding_> feest
<Idroy> ey oh
<OerHeks> hey :-D
<StefandeVries> Heej Idroy :)
<Idroy> hey StefandeVries
<Idroy> en OerHeks :)
<timo^> ha Idroy
<Idroy> hey timo^
<StefandeVries> Zo, nu heb je iedereen gehad. :P
<Idroy> yep :P
<timo^> gheh
<timo^> ik ga slapen
<timo^> trust iedereen
<timo^> ow, shit, foute channel
<OerHeks> je mag slapen hoor
 * OerHeks geeft timo^ een zakje slaapzand
 * Idroy knuppelt timo^ ... zo ook weer gefixed
<Idroy> :P
<OerHeks> arm zeehondje :(
<Idroy> hij slaapt nu wel in ieder geval :)
<Ronnie> hey Idroy
<Idroy> hey Ronnie
<Ronnie> we hebben weer versterking voor het forum thema
<Ronnie> Odding_: helpt nu ook mee
<Idroy> ok, cool
<Idroy> is er sowieso nog wat aan gedaan in de tussentijd?
<Idroy> Ben trouwens ook al behoorlijk ver met de flyer
<Ronnie> nee, is intussentijd weinig aan gedaan
<Idroy> oh ok
<Odding_> yellow
<Ronnie> yellow?
<Idroy> yellow??
<Odding_> (h)ello :P
<Idroy> ah
<Idroy> :P
<Ronnie> maar mocht je weer zin hebben om er aan te werken, dan is er nu een todo (screenshot) lijst
<Ronnie> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/Artwork/Projecten/WebsiteTheme/Forum/Todo
<Idroy> ye sure
<Idroy> ah ok cool
<Idroy> ik zag het gisteren al een keer voorbij gaan in dit kanaal
<Idroy> even doorgekeken
<Ronnie> Idroy: ik heb ook wat nieuwe designs gemaakt: http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/artwork/nieuw-ubuntu-nl-org-thema-%28forum%29/new/#new
<Idroy> oh ja, nice :)
<Ronnie> Idroy: hoe staat het met de flyer, heb je een linkje naar de laatste versie?
<Idroy> Ronnie, die flyer is zo goed als af imo. Ik zal het linkje even opzoeken
<Idroy> Ronnie, ubuntuone.com/3TPwqvF9iI7oL5SNzqcNfv
<Idroy> ik zal hem ook even op de wiki updaten, die link
<Idroy> Ronnie, ik ga maar eens, ik spreek je morgen misschien wel weer.
<Idroy> cya later
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2012-02-17
<StefandeVries> Hé leoquant
<leoquant> StefandeVries, !
<MwanzoBot> Hé leoquant!
<StefandeVries> :P
<leoquant> :P
<leoquant> stom ding
<leoquant> stof hier! ff borstelen...
<leoquant> StefandeVries, zou jij niet van provider wisselen? of was dat someone else?
<StefandeVries> Nope, dat was ik niet.
<leoquant> ok
<Idroy> ey oh
<StefandeVries> Hé Idroy :)
<Idroy> hey StefandeVries
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2012-02-18
<StefandeVries> Goedemorgen leoquant. :)
<leoquant> StefandeVries, !
<Ronnie> Thomas_de_Graaff: ik heb de approval pagina net even door gescrolled, is het de moeite waard om te vermelden dat we een global jam aan het plannen zijn (hoe is hier de voortgang mee?) en een release party samen met de HCC (hoe is hier de voortgang mee?)
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Hallo Ronnie, ik denk dat de Jam in Nijmegen niet doorgaat. Er heeft zich bij TCCN nog geen vrijwilliger gemeld om de dag te begeleiden.
<Ronnie> JanC: ik zag net dat jullie ook een approval hebben op de 21e
<Thomas_de_Graaff> De Releaseparty met de HCC daar is vandaag een meeting met de HCC over. Ik verwacht dat we na deze meeting wat meer weten hierover.
<StefandeVries> Online of offline meeting?
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Offline meeting.
<StefandeVries> Oké.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> In Eemnes.
<Ronnie> oke, ben benieuw naar de uitkomst
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ik ook. Tot nu toe is er nog niet veel gebeurd namelijk.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Dus het wordt tijd dat er knopen worden doorgehakt.
<StefandeVries> Kan zo'n Jam niet online plaatsvinden?
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Geen idee, ik zal eens kijken.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGlobalJam#Q3._Do_you_meet_in_a_specific_place.2C_or_just_talk_on_irc.3F
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Kan ook offline dus.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Online bedoel ik. :D
<StefandeVries> :)
<StefandeVries> Dat je, zeg, een gezamenlijke IRC/webcamsessie houdt, en zo elkaar ziet.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Webcamsessies heb ik niet zulke goede ervaringen mee, de techniek is niet erg stabiel is mijn ervaring.
<StefandeVries> Het is ook maar een mogelijkheid.
<StefandeVries> Google Plus heeft er heel goede ondersteuning voor.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ok, daar heb ik geen ervaring mee, alleen point to point, maar niet met meerdere mensen.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Toen ik meedeed bij LPI Nederland hadden we vergaderingen via Skype, sound only, dat was altijd een heel gedoe..
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Vandaar mijn skepsis, maar de techniek staat niet stil natuurlijk. :)
<StefandeVries> Via Google Plus heb ik eens een jamsessie met twee gitaristen en een drummer gehouden. Je hebt er een goede connectie voor nodig, maar eht werkte vlekkeloos. :)
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ok, nou, dat is dan het proberen waard wellicht.
<JanC> Ronnie: re-approval, ja
<Ronnie> JanC: gezellig :D
<StefandeVries> Ey oh, Idroy
<Idroy> ey oh StefandeVries
<StefandeVries> Idroy, gebruk jij Xubuntu nog?
<Idroy> StefandeVries, nope :S
<Idroy> Wat is er mee dan?
<StefandeVries> Je had eens een screenshot gepost met een Conky(?) die groot de tijd aangaf, en ik vroeg me af of je die nog had/hebt.
<Idroy> Oh, die heb ik nog wel
<Idroy> ik zal hem wel even opzoeken
<StefandeVries> Thanks. :)
<Idroy> StefandeVries, volgens mij is dit hem: http://ubuntuone.com/60TnxMxIv2ypRizvuvWK0m
<Idroy> Voor een aantal dingen heb je nog wat losse scipts nodig volgens mij, die had ik geinstalleerd d.m.v. conky-colors.
<Idroy> dit dus: http://helmuthdu.deviantart.com/art/CONKY-Colors-244793180
<StefandeVries> Jep.
<Idroy> maar voor die klok heb je niets extra's nodig
<StefandeVries> Dat is 'm
<StefandeVries> Dank je :0
<Idroy> Mooi :D. Geen dank :)
<StefandeVries> Idroy, mag ik nog een keer storen? :P
<StefandeVries> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/8/screenshot1zw.png/ De Conky uit dit screenshot, heb je die nog?
<Idroy> Ja hoor :P
<Idroy> Oh die
<Idroy> waarschijnlijk wel
<Idroy> StefandeVries, http://ubuntuone.com/0QQ39twTlCeYf1uDy5ukBG
<StefandeVries> Ja :D
<StefandeVries> Mooi! :O
<Idroy> :)
<Gotiniens> ik snap dat gedoe over conky nooit zo
<Gotiniens> ik heb namelijk altijd een window open, dus ik heb niks aan de info op die plek
<StefandeVries> Ik heb een klein 7" scherm bij m'n computer waar het mooi voor uitkomt.
<OerHeks> 12.04 word nog leuker, met lenses
<OerHeks> lens voor handige keyboard shortcuts e.d.
<OerHeks> conky was het eerste scriptje dat ik maakte :-D
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2012-02-19
<StefandeVries> Goedemorgen leoquant.
<leoquant> StefandeVries, morgen
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2013-02-12
<roidelapluie> hello
<roidelapluie> I am translating a call for paper webform from english to dutch
<roidelapluie> I am looking for some dutch-speaking people to help me
<roidelapluie> https://pad.rmll.info/7vvOtOvwBQ
<roidelapluie> thank you in advance :)
